# fornicating deer



## RGlad

Once I saw this on ravelry I had to knit it. How could I not?
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart
I'm not sure if the lighter or the darker picture shows it better so I posted both. BTW I will not be the one wearing this, it's for my sweetie. He is already wearing it as I type.


----------



## Poledra65

LOL!!! That's wicked.


----------



## hennalady

I LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## lovehomemade

cool!


----------



## kiwiannie

It's different!!!!!!


----------



## covines21

lol, my boyfriend loves it. It figures.


----------



## gagesmom

omg, that is hilarious. love it ;-)


----------



## CARABELLA

Lol, well santa will have more to pull his sleigh next year.


----------



## Colorado knits

I know someone who made the deer on mittens. Very funny.


----------



## hennalady

I would soooo wear this and the mittens!!


----------



## Isis

Lol that's funny


----------



## stevieland

That is just great!



CARABELLA said:


> Lol, well santa will have more to pull his sleigh next year.


Nice!!


----------



## edgemanak

Perhaps the deer are married and not fornicating.


----------



## hennie

I think one had something stuck in his throat and his very kind friend is performing the heimlich maneuver 

Its obvious thats whats happening


----------



## maur1011

edgemanak said:


> Perhaps the deer are married and not fornicating.


Funny!


----------



## maur1011

hennie said:


> I think one had something stuck in his throat and his very kind friend is performing the heimlich maneuver
> 
> Its obvious thats whats happening


Laugh out loud funny!


----------



## Donnabellah

So funny but hope he doesn't wear it to church!


----------



## AuntieDel

That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?


----------



## leighanne1968

That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Nonan

I have a son-in-law that would luv that hat. It is too funny.


----------



## winipooh1

AuntieDel said:


> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?


I agree.


----------



## tricilicious

That's hilarious!!


----------



## SherryH

My husband would love the idea...but probably wouldn't wear it in public...funny that way. Sure beats the willy warmer I made him though.


----------



## susan g

Gross! But your knitting is good!


----------



## Windbeam

Have to make one for my son! He'd love it!


----------



## Bobbiek277

I think one is sick and the one is pushing her home.


----------



## mkbanklady

Now this is a positive thought about the deer being married.


----------



## CoralDawn

winipooh1 said:


> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

UNBELIEVABLE !....What's coming next ?


----------



## christiliz

Hilarious! Nice work!!


----------



## aussiejen

Yep that's fornicating deer all right!!! For those who were discusted why on earth did you open the post? I think the front one's going flat and the other ones trying to pump her up. All the laughs you can get in this world are wonderful. All the best Jen


----------



## winipooh1

aussiejen said:


> Yep that's fornicating deer all right!!! For those who were discusted why on earth did you open the post? I think the front one's going flat and the other ones trying to pump her up. All the laughs you can get in this world are wonderful. All the best Jen


I opened it out of curiosity because I thought it must be some kind of joke. This is really sick and one poster wants to make one for her son. I never thought "porn" would infiltrate the knitting blogs.


----------



## RitaLittleCat

Got my attention!!!


----------



## jbandsma

AuntieDel said:


> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?


Anyone with an adult sense of humor.


----------



## CoralDawn

winipooh1 said:


> aussiejen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's fornicating deer all right!!! For those who were discusted why on earth did you open the post? I think the front one's going flat and the other ones trying to pump her up. All the laughs you can get in this world are wonderful. All the best Jen
> 
> 
> 
> I opened it out of curiosity because I thought it must be some kind of joke. This is really sick and one poster wants to make one for her son. I never thought "porn" would infiltrate the knitting blogs.
Click to expand...

I opened it because I couldn't believe it would actually be what it said !!! .....Not appropriate !


----------



## Craftyjamie

Actually, I think all your "positive" replies are more fun than the picture. But everyone has their own opinion and the right to state them. If your not happy with that, then just close the post'


----------



## aussiejen

Life's too short to get uptight about things like this. It's a laugh and come to think of it' it is life. Just think we're all talking and all because of a funny hat pattern from Ravelry. Lots of laughing Jen


----------



## aussiejen

Well said Craftyjamie All the best Jen


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
Click to expand...

Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.


----------



## DonnieK

I too think it is the heimlich maneuver. 
Come on people, lighten up. Knitting is still knitting and I think she did a great job! I think we need to focus and the positive, receive the post as it was posted--all in good fun. Thanks for the early morning laugh. ""Life is like a box of chocolates; you never know what you might get". Forest Gump


----------



## virginia42

Oh my gosh! I know someone I should make that for. Well, actually several but don't think the kids should see it. LOL


----------



## aussiejen

Oh RGlad (the knitter of this wonderful piece) I would like to add that the knitting is beautiful and you did a lovely job.Looking at your Avitar I'd say You have a wicked sense of humour. Cheers, Jenny


----------



## laurie4

don't know if i would knit this but it gave my hubby and i a good laugh thanks for that and the comments were hillarious and this will continue when i go to the seniors this afternoon we have a great group who loves to laugh i can just imagine the comments much like the ones on here i think should be entertaining


----------



## Ms Sue P

winipooh1 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
Click to expand...

I have to agree. Since when are we posting this kind of thing on the knitting blog. We had one on here some time ago about how Great God is and for some reason it disappeared. This one should also disappear.


----------



## MooseTracks

omg. So funny.


----------



## usmgirl

Not appropriate.


----------



## merles2nd

Ms Sue P said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree. Since when are we posting this kind of thing on the knitting blog. We had one on here some time ago about how Great God is and for some reason it disappeared. This one should also disappear.
Click to expand...

I have an adult sense of humor...whatever that means. BUT I agree with this post. AND, I'm wondering why humans think seeing "fornicating" animals is funny!? Really? AND i also opened this post to see what was "supposed" to be funny.


----------



## SarahRussell

Oh come on folks. The hat is wonderful! We post skulls on little kids' hats and sweaters. I wouldn't make those, but a fair isle deer in love? Might have to do that one! 

Looked up the chart, and there is one mistake though. Female deer don't have horns...

Sarah


----------



## jbandsma

SarahRussell said:


> Oh come on folks. The hat is wonderful! We post skulls on little kids' hats and sweaters. I wouldn't make those, but a fair isle deer in love? Might have to do that one!
> 
> Looked up the chart, and there is one mistake though. Female deer don't have horns...
> 
> Sarah


Actually, reindeer females are the ones with antlers that remain. The males shed theirs right before rutting season. Besides, I don't think those are antlers on the female. I think they're supposed to represent her ears.


----------



## laurie4

hahaha too funny sarah and merles love those hats


----------



## darowil

So there is a mistake? the male shouldn't have the antlers is that right? But maybe it is a different type of deer.
I had been enjoying this post, but now thinking of stopping reading- as I wonder what will come next. The fun has gone from it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL a friend of mine from KnitPicks knitted these for her deer hunting hubby and sons...
Poor deer LOL..or happy deer??? LOL


----------



## berryshake

Is this cabin fever? LOL :?


----------



## RGlad

Thanks for all the positive responses, I ignore the negatives.  Happy knitting!


----------



## jbandsma

darowil said:


> So there is a mistake? the male shouldn't have the antlers is that right? But maybe it is a different type of deer.
> I had been enjoying this post, but now thinking of stopping reading- as I wonder what will come next. The fun has gone from it.


For white tail or mule deer, the male would have the antlers. The 'mistake', if it was such, was in portraying the 'female' with antlers.

Of course there is another explanation but I'm sure it would make even more heads explode that it already has.


----------



## knittingagain

And you didn't even bring this yesterday to show us in person!!! Would have loved to see it up close. Diane


----------



## puglover

This is toooo funny, my brother-in-law just lost his mother a month ago, an avid deer hunter, I have to make this up for him, thank you for sharing he'll get a much needed laugh from this, and practical too, lives in Buffalo, NY very cold up there


----------



## gypsie

Too funny!


----------



## kimmyz

Too funny.


----------



## gracieanne

Hilarious!


----------



## Dsynr

PEOPLE fornicate. 
ANIMALS do not. They MATE for the purpose of procreation and continuation of the species only.
I do not think this is funny or appropriate; but my opinion and full fare will get you on a crosstown bus.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

About as "funny" as a dog taking a dump. Just don't get the fascination with the base things in nature... needing to wear them on our clothing. 

Typical Ravelry...


----------



## RGlad

Dsynr said:


> PEOPLE fornicate.
> ANIMALS do not. They MATE for the purpose of procreation and continuation of the species only.
> I do not think this is funny or appropriate; but my opinion and full fare will get you on a crosstown bus.


I didn't name the pattern, just knitted it up. It's the name on Ravelry.


----------



## welderhead

That's Deer Porn!! LOL


RGlad said:


> Once I saw this on ravelry I had to knit it. How could I not?
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart
> I'm not sure if the lighter or the darker picture shows it better so I posted both. BTW I will not be the one wearing this, it's for my sweetie. He is already wearing it as I type.


 :twisted:


----------



## sldm322

Sick and why would you post it!!!!


----------



## RGlad

knittingagain said:


> And you didn't even bring this yesterday to show us in person!!! Would have loved to see it up close. Diane


I couldn't take it away from my sweetie, he really likes it!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OMGoodness....don't lets get our panties in a bunch..
Life is short...laugh a little....
Opinions are like butts..we all have one..
Some people just need to lighten up and buy a sense of humor...no harm was intended lol..



RGlad said:


> Thanks for all the positive responses, I ignore the negatives.  Happy knitting!


----------



## Gale from Oregon

Yep... that's a Hubby Hat !!!  Great job


----------



## Cin

Porn? Seriously?!!? It's nature.....& it's funny! I think just about every guy I know would love that hat! I've already printed it out & I can hardly wait to make it for some of my relatives. Great job! And there's nothing wrong with just a little bit of wicked in your sense of humor! You & I would get along just fine. Love it.


----------



## welderhead

I was KIDDING!!! I'd love to have a hat like that.


Cin said:


> Porn? Seriously?!!? It's nature.....& it's funny! I think just about every guy I know would love that hat! I've already printed it out & I can hardly wait to make it for some of my relatives. Great job! And there's nothing wrong with just a little bit of wicked in your sense of humor! You & I would get along just fine. Love it.


----------



## grammacat

This is hilarious. I have a 23 year old grandson who hunts and would love this hat. I am going to make him one.


----------



## Dentalknitter

I knit this once for a friend who we always joke. . . has no manners. I think this is hilarious. . . .Lighten up folks! It's not like they are pointing guns at each other!


----------



## jbandsma

Dentalknitter said:


> I knit this once for a friend who we always joke. . . has no manners. I think this is hilarious. . . .Lighten up folks! It's not like they are pointing guns at each other!


Some would consider that more 'appropriate'. :twisted:


----------



## CoralDawn

Cin said:


> Porn? Seriously?!!? It's nature.....& it's funny! I think just about every guy I know would love that hat! I've already printed it out & I can hardly wait to make it for some of my relatives. Great job! And there's nothing wrong with just a little bit of wicked in your sense of humor! You & I would get along just fine. Love it.[/quote
> 
> Just know there ARE people who don't think that sort of thing is funny. Just because it's "nature" doesn't mean we need to see it portrayed! I'm actually surprised that Ravelry would offer it on their site.


----------



## tatesgirl

I can't believe this! Please, please, PLEASE tell me where to find the pattern! My son-in-law is SOOOOOOooooo into deer hunting every fall. They call one of their bedrooms "the deer room" because he has his three 10-pointers hanging in there (and there are 2 more on either side of the l.r. fireplace), he travels hundreds of miles to a lodge out West where he hunts with his friends every fall, and a sign - "DEER RUN TRAIL" - hangs outside their bedroom door. A few years ago I found a hand-painted sign of just one deer at a yard sale and when he unwrapped it at Christmas he BEAMED and hung it within minutes. As I mentioned previously, I made him glo-mitts for when he goes hunting and I make him a pair of wool socks of camoflage yarn every year. 

I'd LOVE to have the pattern for this hat or tell me where to find it! Thanks so much!


----------



## RGlad

Formica said:


> I can't believe this! Please, please, PLEASE tell me where to find the pattern! My son-in-law is SOOOOOOooooo into deer hunting every fall. They call one of their bedrooms "the deer room" because he has his three 10-pointers hanging in there (and there are 2 more on either side of the l.r. fireplace), he travels hundreds of miles to a lodge out West where he hunts with his friends every fall, and a sign - "DEER RUN TRAIL" - hangs outside their bedroom door. A few years ago I found a hand-painted sign of just one deer at a yard sale and when he unwrapped it at Christmas he BEAMED and hung it within minutes. As I mentioned previously, I made him glo-mitts for when he goes hunting and I make him a pair of wool socks of camoflage yarn every year.
> 
> I'd LOVE to have the pattern for this hat or tell me where to find it! Thanks so much!


The actual hat pattern I used is here http://polarknitpatterns.com/Skull-Beanie-Worsted1.pdf but is extra tall because of the chart of the deer replacing that of the skulls. The deer chart is here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-deer-chart .
Happy knitting!


----------



## Colorado knits

I think it's funny. Here is the Ravelry link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-deer-chart

Actually some of the comments are as funny as the hat.


----------



## Damama

Too Funny!


----------



## Cin

Colorado knits said:


> I think it's funny. Here is the Ravelry link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-deer-chart
> 
> Actually some of the comments are as funny as the hat.


I agree! But what I don't get is why, if someone is actually offended by this, do they keep reading this post? Why not just click "unwatch"? It seems an easy enough solution. The hat is all in good clean fun as far as I'm concerned! Perfect for most avid hunters!


----------



## jbandsma

I guess you need to belong to a hunting family to see the humor. My mother would have loved this...got her deer (and sometimes my stepfather's) every year. Even during bow season.

She also would have loved this one:


----------



## Cin

welderhead said:


> I was KIDDING!!! I'd love to have a hat like that.
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Porn? Seriously?!!? It's nature.....& it's funny! I think just about every guy I know would love that hat! I've already printed it out & I can hardly wait to make it for some of my relatives. Great job! And there's nothing wrong with just a little bit of wicked in your sense of humor! You & I would get along just fine. Love it.
Click to expand...

 I figured that YOU were kidding. But not so with some of the others!


----------



## AngelaChai

Woot!


----------



## Mamajan

hennie said:


> I think one had something stuck in his throat and his very kind friend is performing the heimlich maneuver
> 
> Its obvious thats whats happening


Hee hee.


----------



## clgray

thats great do light deer


----------



## geewhiz

Think one is stuck on the tramlines and the other one is pushing it all the way to the terminus, Hilarious,love it.


----------



## mernie

I want to know who wears these hats...they are wonderful!


----------



## geewhiz

I think brave people with a broad mind and a great sense of humour would wear it,I'm not brave enough, but I love it to bits. Gee


----------



## winipooh1

geewhiz said:


> I think brave people with a broad mind and a great sense of humour would wear it,I'm not brave enough, but I love it to bits. Gee


I think maybe people with a perverted sense of humor or boorish attention seekers might wear it.


----------



## jbandsma

geewhiz said:


> I think brave people with a broad mind and a great sense of humour would wear it,I'm not brave enough, but I love it to bits. Gee


I've just received orders for 2 hats and 3 pairs of slippers with these.


----------



## Colorado knits

jbandsma said:


> geewhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brave people with a broad mind and a great sense of humour would wear it,I'm not brave enough, but I love it to bits. Gee
> 
> 
> 
> I've just received orders for 2 hats and 3 pairs of slippers with these.
Click to expand...

Mittens too -- a friend made mittens for her son.


----------



## Villagegirl

Why????


----------



## ange

The clue's in the title - if you don't like you don't look! Made me giggle!!


----------



## Colorado knits

Villagegirl said:


> Why????


Because her son thought they were funny.


----------



## Mollie

RGlad said:


> Once I saw this on ravelry I had to knit it. How could I not?
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart
> I'm not sure if the lighter or the darker picture shows it better so I posted both. BTW I will not be the one wearing this, it's for my sweetie. He is already wearing it as I type.


I love it! Thanks for the URL.


----------



## AuntieDel

winipooh1 said:


> geewhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brave people with a broad mind and a great sense of humour would wear it,I'm not brave enough, but I love it to bits. Gee
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe people with a perverted sense of humor or boorish attention seekers might wear it.
Click to expand...

agreed.


----------



## gagesmom

Craftyjamie said:


> Actually, I think all your "positive" replies are more fun than the picture. But everyone has their own opinion and the right to state them. If your not happy with that, then just close the post'


i agree. obviously it is meant to be a conversation piece, a joke, not like the person would wear it to pick up their kids at school. maybe for a guys weekens. and the poster who wants to make one for her son did you think he may be grown? life is too short. i agree... the title stated clearly what it was, and you still looked. right to your own opinion of course, but we have one too. i do not mean to be a crab about it, but it is meant as a joke.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

A hoot !!!


----------



## hennalady

Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!


jbandsma said:


> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
Click to expand...

 :shock:


----------



## hennalady

Laughing out loud now!!!!!!!!


welderhead said:


> That's Deer Porn!! LOL
> 
> 
> RGlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I saw this on ravelry I had to knit it. How could I not?
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart
> I'm not sure if the lighter or the darker picture shows it better so I posted both. BTW I will not be the one wearing this, it's for my sweetie. He is already wearing it as I type.
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:
Click to expand...


----------



## CoralDawn

Are we humans lowering our standards so much anymore, that we are losing our sense of decency ? I'm beginning to wonder, with all of the positive comments about this. It's beyond me why anyone would think this is funny.


----------



## jbandsma

CoralDawn said:


> Are we humans lowering our standards so much anymore, that we are losing our sense of decency ? I'm beginning to wonder, with all of the positive comments about this. It's beyond me why anyone would think this is funny.


You disapprove, but yet you keep reading the posts. I don't understand why when all you have to do is uncheck the watch this topic button.


----------



## gagesmom

CoralDawn said:


> Are we humans lowering our standards so much anymore, that we are losing our sense of decency ? I'm beginning to wonder, with all of the positive comments about this. It's beyond me why anyone would think this is funny.


i honestly do not mean to be rude but why do you continue to read the posts and respond? if i was offended that much by something i would hit the unwatch button and be done with it. i think it takes a sense of humor to look at it for what it is, a joke! may not be funny to all but hen what you may find amusing i may not. i am not picking on you but i think it was meant to be funny and has taken a serious turn :?


----------



## Colorado knits

Well, I'll tell ya. I find it funny.

There are are many worse things than depictions of animals mating.

What I will never find funny are racist jokes, violence against women jokes, meanness.


----------



## gagesmom

Colorado knits said:


> Well, I'll tell ya. I find it funny.
> 
> There are are many worse things than depictions of animals mating.
> 
> What I will never find funny are racist jokes, violence against women jokes, meanness.


here, here, i agree :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RitaLittleCat

CoralDawn said:


> Are we humans lowering our standards so much anymore, that we are losing our sense of decency ? I'm beginning to wonder, with all of the positive comments about this. It's beyond me why anyone would think this is funny.


Just curious.....seven (7) posted pages later???


----------



## Ladymac

Oh,too funny. Love it.


----------



## Ladymac

Oh,too funny. Love it.


----------



## chyann

LOL love it. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## kathy320

Yikes!


----------



## CoralDawn

i honestly do not mean to be rude but why do you continue to read the posts and respond? if i was offended that much by something i would hit the unwatch button and be done with it. i think it takes a sense of humor to look at it for what it is, a joke! may not be funny to all but hen what you may find amusing i may not. i am not picking on you but i think it was meant to be funny and has taken a serious turn :?[/quote]

Because I keep hoping to find more responses that are in agreement with a moral thinking society...Unfortunately, that seems not to be the case !


----------



## Pamk

Too funny, my sweetie said you could sure sell alot of those in Wisconsin....lol


----------



## Colorado knits

CoralDawn said:


> i honestly do not mean to be rude but why do you continue to read the posts and respond? if i was offended that much by something i would hit the unwatch button and be done with it. i think it takes a sense of humor to look at it for what it is, a joke! may not be funny to all but hen what you may find amusing i may not. i am not picking on you but i think it was meant to be funny and has taken a serious turn :?


Because I keep hoping to find more responses that are in agreement with a moral thinking society...Unfortunately, that seems not to be the case ![/quote]

Knitted depictions of animals mating are immoral? 
What about detailed paintings and statues from the most famous masters of nude people? Is that immoral?

I respect a person's attitude toward what is art, what is humor, but we all are different. I just draw the line at meanness -- as I stated earlier.


----------



## gagesmom

Colorado knits said:


> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i honestly do not mean to be rude but why do you continue to read the posts and respond? if i was offended that much by something i would hit the unwatch button and be done with it. i think it takes a sense of humor to look at it for what it is, a joke! may not be funny to all but hen what you may find amusing i may not. i am not picking on you but i think it was meant to be funny and has taken a serious turn :?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I keep hoping to find more responses that are in agreement with a moral thinking society...Unfortunately, that seems not to be the case !
Click to expand...

Knitted depictions of animals mating are immoral? 
What about detailed paintings and statues from the most famous masters of nude people? Is that immoral?

I respect a person's attitude toward what is art, what is humor, but we all are different. I just draw the line at meanness -- as I stated earlier.[/quote]

detailed paintings and statues are not immoral. animals mating is a part of nature. i agree with my opinions, and caroldawn agrees with hers. enough said is what i think :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

I keep thinking that the person who named that chart was being quite nice. After all, they could have used the OTHER 'f' word that means the same thing.


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma said:


> I keep thinking that the person who named that chart was being quite nice. After all, they could have used the OTHER 'f' word that means the same thing.


true enough


----------



## Damama

jbandsma said:


> I keep thinking that the person who named that chart was being quite nice. After all, they could have used the OTHER 'f' word that means the same thing.


that was my first thought, when I got through laughing.


----------



## hobbydiva

Very Funny!!!! I think I just found a hat my teenage boys would wear! Thanks for sharing, this is way funny!


----------



## gracieanne

gagesmom said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking that the person who named that chart was being quite nice. After all, they could have used the OTHER 'f' word that means the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> true enough
Click to expand...

True that :thumbup:


----------



## granjoy

jbandsma said:


> I keep thinking that the person who named that chart was being quite nice. After all, they could have used the OTHER 'f' word that means the same thing.


Now that would have really upset the Fun Police.....BTW, I'm surprised no-one commented on the possible antlers explanation, LOL!!


----------



## Gidget'smom

Really funny!!!


----------



## Nanimal

Everytime I pop in to look at the 'deer love' picture I am rendered speechless...so I'm forcing myself to say this:

LOL! Way to go!!!


----------



## RitaLittleCat

CoralDawn said:


> i honestly do not mean to be rude but why do you continue to read the posts and respond? if i was offended that much by something i would hit the unwatch button and be done with it. i think it takes a sense of humor to look at it for what it is, a joke! may not be funny to all but hen what you may find amusing i may not. i am not picking on you but i think it was meant to be funny and has taken a serious turn :?


Because I keep hoping to find more responses that are in agreement with a moral thinking society...Unfortunately, that seems not to be the case ![/quote]

Gasp, how horrendous to discover at this late age and stage of my life that I'm not "MORAL". Here I always thought being honest and ethical and kind to animals and one's fellow man (not necessarily in that order) was being moral. Thank you for enlightening me. From now on, I vow not to laugh at fornicating whatevers, even if they are in my back yard or spare bedroom. There, will that make me "MORAL" again.


----------



## vangibabe

Winston Dictionary...Fornication: unlawful sexual intercourse between unmarried persons. fornicator. The reason its getting some of the fam here upset is because its unlawful. The whole pic itself could be a hoot for your husband. Just hope the husband keeps it on only in the bedroom. Just too many men wanting sex without stepping up to the plate. Seen this quite a few times and the problem is not sex, its just the fornicating word and the idea that you would wear the fornicating hat as a badge outside the bedroom . Otherwise... could be a nice come-on from your husband in the proper circumstances. Knit it or not?


----------



## hobbydiva

OH MY!! I never noticed the two sets of antlers!! Neither did our sons. Wow!


----------



## craftymatt2

hennie said:


> I think one had something stuck in his throat and his very kind friend is performing the heimlich maneuver
> 
> Its obvious thats whats happening


OMG, still LOL


----------



## craftymatt2

CoralDawn said:


> Are we humans lowering our standards so much anymore, that we are losing our sense of decency ? I'm beginning to wonder, with all of the positive comments about this. It's beyond me why anyone would think this is funny.


Because we have a since of humor, life is to short, i see the same thing at the zoo, do i stop going because they decide to mate in front of me, heck no


----------



## hennalady

A Fawn.....


CoralDawn said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE !....What's coming next ?
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## craftymatt2

winipooh1 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't, how do you think u got here???


----------



## samazon

Well that's a first :lol: My GS's would probably love it :-D


----------



## Urith

I've got to make that toque, it's so wicked


----------



## Karinza

OMG I HAVE to make that for my Dad and Sons...lol


----------



## lori2637

I think it is hilarious!!!!


----------



## YankeeChick

Hilarious!! Good job......on the hat, as well as 'stirring things up' a bit!! LMAO


----------



## Colorado knits

joyjoyw said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking that the person who named that chart was being quite nice. After all, they could have used the OTHER 'f' word that means the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would have really upset the Fun Police.....BTW, I'm surprised no-one commented on the possible antlers explanation, LOL!!
Click to expand...

Someone did (not I, BTW), but it was a good comment.


----------



## winipooh1

craftymatt2 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't, how do you think u got here???
Click to expand...

Well it certainly wasn't through "deer fornication".


----------



## craftymatt2

winipooh1 said:


> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't, how do you think u got here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't through "deer fornication".
Click to expand...

LOL, it was by some type of "fornication"


----------



## BobnDejasMom

When I was growing up a skull and crossbones meant poison. The first times I saw people knitting this for their children, especially babies, I thought it was pretty bad. Then I put it in perspective. I don't like Harry Potter. I don't even like unicorns. Doesn't mean someone else can't like them.
Although I am a world traveler,I think being raised rural, and from hunting country/background makes a difference on my outlook on a lot of things. I like the hat and would wear it, but not to church or other places where it would definitely offend others.
When I don't like what's being blogged I just don't follow it, or follow it and keep my opinion to myself. Live and let live.


----------



## CoralDawn

LOL, it was by some type of "fornication"[/quote]

When you're married, it's not fornication and you wouldn't depict that on a hat...or maybe you would ?


----------



## winipooh1

hennalady said:


> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.


----------



## winipooh1

craftymatt2 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't, how do you think u got here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't through "deer fornication".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, it was by some type of "fornication"
Click to expand...

No it wasn't. My parents were married. Were yours?


----------



## psmithone

deer can't fornucate - they rut! LOL Fornucating is a human problem.


----------



## winipooh1

RGlad said:


> Once I saw this on ravelry I had to knit it. How could I not?
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart
> I'm not sure if the lighter or the darker picture shows it better so I posted both. BTW I will not be the one wearing this, it's for my sweetie. He is already wearing it as I type.


This pattern should not be on a knitting blog. Some members have expressed their disapproval and it should be removed. It's not amusing to be offensive.


----------



## Urith

Oh Oh


----------



## Unity

It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
I wouldn't wear it, neither would my husband - but my former husband would have seen it as a sign of his fertility. Do no harm - this hat supplies humour and does no harm. Today we all need a laugh the world is far to serious. Nicely done and good on you for putting it into our formum (oops forum).


----------



## hennalady

Wow, you really do have issues with being kind, dont you? Or maybe you need to take your medicine. Whatever the reason, please do not take your problems out on the nice lady that made the hat, the other nice folks that like it. And, my choice of a avatar is most certainly not your place to have an opinion about. Just in case you have forgotten, this forum is supposed to be a place of learning and sharing. We do not all have to have your opinion and you dont have the right to judge all these nice people and lash all this anger at us all! Where are your manners?


winipooh1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
Click to expand...

 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## hennalady

craftymatt2 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adult sense of humor? Really. I find this pattern inappropriate to post on a knitting blog. Guess I never developed an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't, how do you think u got here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't through "deer fornication".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, it was by some type of "fornication"
Click to expand...


----------



## granjoy

winipooh1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
Click to expand...

What a shame you didn't scroll past this thread, then we wouldn't have to watch your irritation boiling over. MEOW!!


----------



## samazon

Oh Hennalady your a hoot lmao This has to be the best thread I've read in awhile rotfl


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Oh Hennalady your a hoot lmao This has to be the best thread I've read in awhile rotfl


Well?? Am I the only one that has been biting my tongue through this??? You know me, I loves my kitty


----------



## samazon

I think there are probably a few bitten tounges tonite, mine included. And yes love the kitty too :-D :-D


----------



## BobnDejasMom

The only thing better than your kitty would be the pink poodle with the googley eyes dancing with him.


----------



## hennalady

I could go get that one if needed! Sick 'em boy LOL


BobnDejasMom said:


> The only thing better than your kitty would be the pink poodle with the googley eyes dancing with him.


----------



## Urith

hennalady said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hennalady your a hoot lmao This has to be the best thread I've read in awhile rotfl
> 
> 
> 
> Well?? Am I the only one that has been biting my tongue through this??? You know me, I loves my kitty
Click to expand...

I've alway's loved the kitty


----------



## hennalady

Thank you! And the hat! What about the hat. Am I the only one that went to get the graph???? Im thinking it would make a fun Amulet bag out of beads 


Urith said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hennalady your a hoot lmao This has to be the best thread I've read in awhile rotfl
> 
> 
> 
> Well?? Am I the only one that has been biting my tongue through this??? You know me, I loves my kitty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've alway's loved the kitty
Click to expand...


----------



## samazon

Yes I got it. Was thinking of a few other things I could put it on lol


----------



## Urith

I got the graph, my brother's are gonna love that hat.
what kind of bag are you thinking of making?


----------



## darowil

hennalady said:


> Thank you! And the hat! What about the hat. Am I the only one that went to get the graph???? Im thinking it would make a fun Amulet bag out of beads
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hennalady your a hoot lmao This has to be the best thread I've read in awhile rotfl
> 
> 
> 
> Well?? Am I the only one that has been biting my tongue through this??? You know me, I loves my kitty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've alway's loved the kitty
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I already had it- I don't plan to make it, but I printed it off to show my husband months ago.


----------



## hennalady

Beaded Amulet bag. It is picture bead weaving...


Urith said:


> I got the graph, my brother's are gonna love that hat.
> what kind of bag are you thinking of making?


----------



## samazon

That sounds interesting you'll have to post when finished. Don't think I've ever seen that before. .Is it pictures done in beads?


----------



## samazon

Guess I should have scrolled down farther lol Thats beautiful :-D


----------



## Urith

hennalady said:


> Beaded Amulet bag. It is picture bead weaving...
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the graph, my brother's are gonna love that hat.
> what kind of bag are you thinking of making?
Click to expand...

I think that would be a great bag.


----------



## hennalady

Me too. I will try to get some pics of mine up on my jewelry page this week if I have time


----------



## hannabavaria

hennie said:


> I think one had something stuck in his throat and his very kind friend is performing the heimlich maneuver
> 
> Its obvious thats whats happening


If you can see them, it's not heimlich!
(the devil made me do it
:evil: )


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Winipooh...you took this to a personal level...THAT was inappropriate.....SHAME on you.

I have an idea ...1. DO NOT OPEN POST
2. UNCHECK WATCH..

No matter if you love or hate it....taking it to a personal level is just wrong!!!
I am sorry but this is way out of hand...I just had to say something.



hennalady said:


> Wow, you really do have issues with being kind, dont you? Or maybe you need to take your medicine. Whatever the reason, please do not take your problems out on the nice lady that made the hat, the other nice folks that like it. And, my choice of a avatar is most certainly not your place to have an opinion about. Just in case you have forgotten, this forum is supposed to be a place of learning and sharing. We do not all have to have your opinion and you dont have the right to judge all these nice people and lash all this anger at us all! Where are your manners?
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## SylviaC

Windbeam said:


> Have to make one for my son! He'd love it!


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## CoralDawn

Unity said:


> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.


----------



## Ms Sue P

hennalady said:


> Me too. I will try to get some pics of mine up on my jewelry page this week if I have time


I happen to be one who loves your kitty and as for that matter i haven't seen an avatar that I do not like. Yes I did put my 2 cents worth in and now I am sorry I guess I was just shocked that someone put it on a hat. It really should be each to their own. What I like someone else might now.


----------



## winipooh1

CoralDawn said:


> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## winipooh1

joyjoyw said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a shame you didn't scroll past this thread, then we wouldn't have to watch your irritation boiling over. MEOW!!
Click to expand...

I'm not the one that's boiling over. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## jbandsma

psmithone said:


> deer can't fornucate - they rut! LOL Fornucating is a human problem.


I guess you'd rather they used the word f**king?


----------



## jbandsma

hennalady said:


> Wow, you really do have issues with being kind, dont you? Or maybe you need to take your medicine. Whatever the reason, please do not take your problems out on the nice lady that made the hat, the other nice folks that like it. And, my choice of a avatar is most certainly not your place to have an opinion about. Just in case you have forgotten, this forum is supposed to be a place of learning and sharing. We do not all have to have your opinion and you dont have the right to judge all these nice people and lash all this anger at us all! Where are your manners?
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Puritanism...the distasteful thought that someone, somewhere, might actually be enjoying their life.


----------



## Cin

Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!


----------



## Ann DeGray

CoralDawn said:


> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> "The LOWER class"? Wait a minute, wait a minute, aren't you sounding just a wee bit superior here? What makes you think the UPPER class can't be just as disgusting? Poor taste, if that's what you think this is about, does not discriminate. Nor does immorality. It's not the LOWER class's disgusting, immoral behavior that makes the headlines, you know!
Click to expand...


----------



## Maryknit

Good one.



CARABELLA said:


> Lol, well santa will have more to pull his sleigh next year.


----------



## Owlie

Cin said:


> Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!


Well said Cin, I agree.

Hennalady, I love your little kitten, DON'T even think of changing it. It is the BEST avatar I have ever seen.


----------



## RitaLittleCat

LOWER CLASSES????? Now I find that offensive.


----------



## winipooh1

Ann DeGray said:


> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> "The LOWER class"? Wait a minute, wait a minute, aren't you sounding just a wee bit superior here? What makes you think the UPPER class can't be just as disgusting? Poor taste, if that's what you think this is about, does not discriminate. Nor does immorality. It's not the LOWER class's disgusting, immoral behavior that makes the headlines, you know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Class" is not about where you live, how much money you have or what type of yarn you use to knit. It's about the quality of your character. Being deliberately offensive to other people just because you can is not "classy" at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## craftymatt2

winipooh1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
Click to expand...

Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you


----------



## jbandsma

craftymatt2 said:


> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you


That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to. And your attack is no different from hers. You're making it personal, just like she did (because she couldn't find any substance to argue) and that's just tacky


----------



## craftymatt2

winipooh1 said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> Your the sick one, and you have no class, so before you start attacking people, you ought to take a good hard look in the mirror, or did you already crack it so that you can't see you for the true person you are
> 
> "The LOWER class"? Wait a minute, wait a minute, aren't you sounding just a wee bit superior here? What makes you think the UPPER class can't be just as disgusting? Poor taste, if that's what you think this is about, does not discriminate. Nor does immorality. It's not the LOWER class's disgusting, immoral behavior that makes the headlines, you know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Class" is not about where you live, how much money you have or what type of yarn you use to knit. It's about the quality of your character. Being deliberately offensive to other people just because you can is not "classy" at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## craftymatt2

and i love the rocking kitty, lay off


----------



## winipooh1

craftymatt2 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
Click to expand...

Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.


----------



## Cin

winipooh1 said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> "The LOWER class"? Wait a minute, wait a minute, aren't you sounding just a wee bit superior here? What makes you think the UPPER class can't be just as disgusting? Poor taste, if that's what you think this is about, does not discriminate. Nor does immorality. It's not the LOWER class's disgusting, immoral behavior that makes the headlines, you know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Class" is not about where you live, how much money you have or what type of yarn you use to knit. It's about the quality of your character. Being deliberately offensive to other people just because you can is not "classy" at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winipooh, you might try practicing what you preach! You deliberately tried to offend Hennalady & her Avatar, just because you could! Where is the "class" you seem to think you have? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to. And your attack is no different from hers. You're making it personal, just like she did (because she couldn't find any substance to argue) and that's just tacky
Click to expand...

Believe me my comments are not meant to be personal. But when you accuse someone of bad motives it sure sounds like you're making it personal.


----------



## winipooh1

Cin said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> "The LOWER class"? Wait a minute, wait a minute, aren't you sounding just a wee bit superior here? What makes you think the UPPER class can't be just as disgusting? Poor taste, if that's what you think this is about, does not discriminate. Nor does immorality. It's not the LOWER class's disgusting, immoral behavior that makes the headlines, you know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Class" is not about where you live, how much money you have or what type of yarn you use to knit. It's about the quality of your character. Being deliberately offensive to other people just because you can is not "classy" at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winipooh, you might try practicing what you preach! You deliberately tried to offend Hennalady & her Avatar, just because you could! Where is the "class" you seem to think you have? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flashing pictures are a distraction to some people. It's not personal. It's just a comment about an avatar. You DO NOT know what I think. You do not read my mind. Attributing bad motives to others says something about your own motives.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to. And your attack is no different from hers. You're making it personal, just like she did (because she couldn't find any substance to argue) and that's just tacky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me my comments are not meant to be personal. But when you accuse someone of bad motives it sure sounds like you're making it personal.
Click to expand...

If this thread upsets you this much, why not follow protocol to get rid of it instead of insisting that everybody believe as you do? Report it to admin

But when you do, please explain to him why you kept reading for 13 pages before you reported it. You must be getting something out of it more than the satisfaction of feeling so superior to 'low class' exhibitionists.

btw, your motives are very clear. You have stated them in no uncertain terms...you don't like this thread and you think it should be shut down.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to. And your attack is no different from hers. You're making it personal, just like she did (because she couldn't find any substance to argue) and that's just tacky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me my comments are not meant to be personal. But when you accuse someone of bad motives it sure sounds like you're making it personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this thread upsets you this much, why not follow protocol to get rid of it instead of insisting that everybody believe as you do? Report it to admin
> 
> But when you do, please explain to him why you kept reading for 13 pages before you reported it. You must be getting something out of it more than the satisfaction of feeling so superior to 'low class' exhibitionists.
Click to expand...

I'm not upset. And I don't feel superior. What is it about someone stating an opinion that differs from yours that you can't accept?


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> I'm not upset. And I don't feel superior. What is it about someone stating an opinion that differs from yours that you can't accept?


The fact that you can't stop trying to push your 'opinion' on everyone else who disagrees with you. You DON'T HAVE TO BE HERE. You don't have to be offended by it. All you have to do is stop watching. Why you don't raises all the questions.


----------



## craftymatt2

winipooh1 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to. And your attack is no different from hers. You're making it personal, just like she did (because she couldn't find any substance to argue) and that's just tacky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me my comments are not meant to be personal. But when you accuse someone of bad motives it sure sounds like you're making it personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this thread upsets you this much, why not follow protocol to get rid of it instead of insisting that everybody believe as you do? Report it to admin
> 
> But when you do, please explain to him why you kept reading for 13 pages before you reported it. You must be getting something out of it more than the satisfaction of feeling so superior to 'low class' exhibitionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not upset. And I don't feel superior. What is it about someone stating an opinion that differs from yours that you can't accept?
Click to expand...

your extremly argumentative and mean and have no class and your opinions don't count a reflection of who you are


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset. And I don't feel superior. What is it about someone stating an opinion that differs from yours that you can't accept?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you can't stop trying to push your 'opinion' on everyone else who disagrees with you. You DON'T HAVE TO BE HERE. You don't have to be offended by it. All you have to do is stop watching. Why you don't raises all the questions.
Click to expand...

The same thing applies to you. So why are you persuing this? The hat pattern is obviously no longer the issue with you. I'm staying just to show the bullies that I can . You have no control over me.


----------



## Cin

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset. And I don't feel superior. What is it about someone stating an opinion that differs from yours that you can't accept?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you can't stop trying to push your 'opinion' on everyone else who disagrees with you. You DON'T HAVE TO BE HERE. You don't have to be offended by it. All you have to do is stop watching. Why you don't raises all the questions.
Click to expand...

Jbandsma, that's it in a nutshell! Well put! Why IS she still here?


----------



## jbandsma

You obviously have no control over yourself, either.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> You obviously have no control over yourself, either.


Truly, I don't think I'm the one that's out of control here.


----------



## jbandsma

For those of you who enjoy the pattern, I found an even better copy...complete with the explanation of the extra antlers. They're supposed to be moose, not deer.

The pattern comes from scandinavia, from 2 male partners in knitting design (and life)


----------



## Cin

RGlad, Great hat, fun stuff! But I think I've seen enough! I'm out. Have a good day, y'all!


----------



## hennalady

Thank yoy! And no, Rockin kitty lives here. And cin, sue, Mary jbandsma, and anyone else I missed, thanks for the helpful insight in this. It is appreciated. As for Winipooh1. You have been attacking since this post started! Would you attack a sales clerk if you saw this humorous hat in a store? Im guessing here, but I would think not. I also think you feel it is ok to jump all over everyone about this simply because it is a place where you feel you are anonymous. Did you forget your picture is on this forum?? You are not anonymous, you are not being helpful and you are being quite rude to many people here, me included. I held my tongue until you attacked me. And yes, I Felt it was an attack, so it was regardless of your opinion in this matter. I have every right to feel this way as do the other folks on here that you have done this to. I applaud the fact that you have an opinion, are willing to voice it. It is your lack of tact that has offended all these people, not what you said. Did your Parents never teach you that if you dont have anything nice to say, Say nothing at all? I am quoting you from another thread here "You don't have to say it over and over and over in a thread! We got the first time. " Practice what you preach, or take your toys and go home. I think you came looking for trouble and and found it! And that is MY opinion in this.


Owlie said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Cin, I agree.
> 
> Hennalady, I love your little kitten, DON'T even think of changing it. It is the BEST avatar I have ever seen.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## mernie

This is quite amusing...all of it. It's like when my boys said many years ago: 'You're not the boss of me!' Come on....this crazy.


----------



## winipooh1

hennalady said:


> Thank yoy! And no, Rockin kitty lives here. And cin, sue, Mary jbandsma, and anyone else I missed, thanks for the helpful insight in this. It is appreciated. As for Winipooh1. You have been attacking since this post started! Would you attack a sales clerk if you saw this humorous hat in a store? Im guessing here, but I would think not. I also think you feel it is ok to jump all over everyone about this simply because it is a place where you feel you are anonymous. Did you forget your picture is on this forum?? You are not anonymous, you are not being helpful and you are being quite rude to many people here, me included. I held my tongue until you attacked me. And yes, I Felt it was an attack, so it was regardless of your opinion in this matter. I have every right to feel this way as do the other folks on here that you have done this to. I applaud the fact that you have an opinion, are willing to voice it. It is your lack of tact that has offended all these people, not what you said. Did your Parents never teach you that if you dont have anything nice to say, Say nothing at all? I am quoting you from another thread here "You don't have to say it over and over and over in a thread! We got the first time. " Practice what you preach, or take your toys and go home. I think you came looking for trouble and and found it! And that is MY opinion in this.
> 
> 
> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Cin, I agree.
> 
> Hennalady, I love your little kitten, DON'T even think of changing it. It is the BEST avatar I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you for your opinion even though I disagree with it. The picture I posted on my profile is a picture of a baby gift set I crocheted. Your statement that my picture is on the forum sure sounds like a threat to me. I haven't said anything here I wouldn't say if I was sitting across from you at lunch. I'm too old to be intimidated by bullies.


----------



## jbandsma

I don't understand. Because we don't see why you continue to frequent a thread that thoroughly offends you, and ask you to explain (not to mention refusing to remove the thread), WE'RE bullies?


----------



## Cin

Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!


----------



## jbandsma

Cin said:


> Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!


Shoot, I didn't save the url. But you should be able to right click on the one in my post and 'save image as' to your own computer.

While you're at it, you may want to check Ravelry for these to go with it: Kangaroos, cows and (of course) bunnies.


----------



## Cin

jbandsma said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I didn't save the url. But you should be able to right click on the one in my post and 'save image as' to your own computer.
> 
> While you're at it, you may want to check Ravelry for these to go with it: Kangaroos, cows and (of course) bunnies.
Click to expand...

Too funny! Thanks. I have a friend in Australia who's gonna love the Roos!


----------



## Cin

jbandsma said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I didn't save the url. But you should be able to right click on the one in my post and 'save image as' to your own computer.
> 
> While you're at it, you may want to check Ravelry for these to go with it: Kangaroos, cows and (of course) bunnies.
Click to expand...

Too funny! Thanks. I have a friend in Australia who's gonna love the Roos!


----------



## craftymatt2

i love the kangaroos also, well done and thank you for sharing


----------



## RGlad

Thanks for sharing those patterns, Jbandsma. I am thoroughly amused with all the posts here. I have pretty thick skin and I don't get offended by small minded people, but I must say I am flabbergasted at the amount of comments. Nothing I ever knitted before ever got this much attention.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thank you ....my thoughts EXACTLY!

What has become the real joke here...is SOME winipooh feel the need to attack another person at a personal level...geez ..seek help and grow the freak up.



Cin said:


> Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!


----------



## snowsaint

I can't believe how long this thread has gotten! I should have some fun and laughs going back and reading the pages in between where I started yesterday and where I am on today page 14 now. Jbandsma, thanks for posting the info on the other patterns.

My thought before I begin reading is that even in knitting groups are there going to be extremes in matters of taste and humor. I don't recall ever seeing anything that says knitting or crocheting as media have to be chaste, prim, and proper. So here I go... I may come back with another comment or two! lol


----------



## winipooh1

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Thank you ....my thoughts EXACTLY!
> 
> What has become the real joke here...is SOME winipooh feel the need to attack another person at a personal level...geez ..seek help and grow the freak up.
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!
Click to expand...

I never attacked anyone at a personal level. It was the other way around. Someone said my parents were a cross between a pig and a devil. My comments were not personal. It was about the pattern on a knitted hat (an inanimate object) and about an avatar(an inanimate object). It certainly wasn't anything on the level of the personal attacks that were thrown at me. Before you tell me to seek help and grow up you should go back and read these comments. I'm not the one that needs help.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OMGosh..I am now laughing harder ...
Jbandsma..would it be possible to get copies of all those *whispers not to offend the delicate here* FORNICATING CREATURES???...whoops didn't mean to yell HA
In a PDF format?...lolol
You know when winipooh is NOT getting her way the support for her childish rude attacking behavior...she resorts to calling others Bullys?????..really sad...
Please seek help..and stop trying to conform others to your narrow minded thinking?..geez unclick already...



jbandsma said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I didn't save the url. But you should be able to right click on the one in my post and 'save image as' to your own computer.
> 
> While you're at it, you may want to check Ravelry for these to go with it: Kangaroos, cows and (of course) bunnies.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbandsma

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OMGosh..I am now laughing harder ...
> Jbandsma..would it be possible to get copies of all those *whispers not to offend the delicate here* FORNICATING CREATURES???...whoops didn't mean to yell HA
> In a PDF format?...lolol
> You know when winipooh is NOT getting her way the support for her childish rude attacking behavior...she resorts to calling others Bullys?????..really sad...
> Please seek help..and stop trying to conform others to your narrow minded thinking?..geez unclick already...


For the others, just go to Ravelry and search on 'fornicating'. I didn't actually look for the patterns, just to see if there were any.

And, I'm flabbergasted at her statement that she never personally attacked anyone. Do you see "low class, immoral, attention-seeking bullies" as non-attacks?


----------



## winipooh1

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OMGosh..I am now laughing harder ...
> Jbandsma..would it be possible to get copies of all those *whispers not to offend the delicate here* FORNICATING CREATURES???...whoops didn't mean to yell HA
> In a PDF format?...lolol
> You know when winipooh is NOT getting her way the support for her childish rude attacking behavior...she resorts to calling others Bullys?????..really sad...
> Please seek help..and stop trying to conform others to your narrow minded thinking?..geez unclick already...
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I didn't save the url. But you should be able to right click on the one in my post and 'save image as' to your own computer.
> 
> While you're at it, you may want to check Ravelry for these to go with it: Kangaroos, cows and (of course) bunnies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you get a kick out of knitting a couple of gay moose on a hat. Go for it. Don't tell me I need Help.

PS Bullies usually travel in packs.


----------



## PaTriciaD

OMG!!! Now that's funny


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.

THEN I know why others were offended and angry with your rudeness...they did say ugly things back..
Are you so above others you cannot get that???

There is NEVER an excuse for rudeness and I am afraid you opened this can of worms...
Stop trying to portrait the victim here ...

I think IF you do NOT understand you really need to seek help and stop trying to emotionally bully others into YOUR narrow minded thinking...
This is a WHOLE world here we all have likes and dislikes...
LEARN to respect that!
NUFF said...I will UNCLICK..To avoid any further whining from you.



winipooh1 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ....my thoughts EXACTLY!
> 
> What has become the real joke here...is SOME winipooh feel the need to attack another person at a personal level...geez ..seek help and grow the freak up.
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha! I find the whole thing laughable! The hat is funny, & so is the fact that a perfectly innocent & fun hat could stir up 12 pages (so far) of such controversy! Hennalady, I love your adorable little avatar! What I don't love is self righteous hypocrisy! You all who HONESTLY DO find this so offensive? CLICK UNWATCH!!!!! The others who just SAY they find it offensive? Stay tuned in. That way, you can spend today on your high horse of self righteous indignation too! I think you secretly love it. Otherwise you'd tune out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never attacked anyone at a personal level. It was the other way around. Someone said my parents were a cross between a pig and a devil. My comments were not personal. It was about the pattern on a knitted hat (an inanimate object) and about an avatar(an inanimate object). It certainly wasn't anything on the level of the personal attacks that were thrown at me. Before you tell me to seek help and grow up you should go back and read these comments. I'm not the one that needs help.
Click to expand...


----------



## snowsaint

OK I went back to read everything I missed. It was fun, all of it, until things got personal. Some of the discussion was interesting, some of it was laughable (convoluted thinking), but I don't think there's too much left to say.

In summary: Many thought it was funny. Some thought it was offensive. Keep knitting, keep crocheting, anything you like, and keep sharing your photos. I'll be seeing you on other threads. It's probably time to move on to other things!


----------



## jbandsma

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
> Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.


There's a real simple fix to that, too. I've seen the moving kitty and it does bother me. Some things on some frequencies can trigger seizures in me. So, after seeing it for the first time, I set my browser to load WITHOUT graphics. Problem solved. On MY END.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

That will work...I didn't know that..
What saddens me here is ONE person that feels offended needs to take the fun, joy and sharing out of this forum..
...and I refuse to let that happen...

PLEASE everyone...agree or disagree with others here but respect their right to be heard...

Others found it offensive and in a tactful NON threating way stated that...



jbandsma said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
> Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a real simple fix to that, too. I've seen the moving kitty and it does bother me. Some things on some frequencies can trigger seizures in me. So, after seeing it for the first time, I set my browser to load WITHOUT graphics. Problem solved. On MY END.
Click to expand...


----------



## vangibabe

Puritanism...hmmm!
Killjoys........ at who's expense?
Self-righteous hypocrisy....or maybe just looking out for others!
Self-righteous indignation..just commenting mates - all allowed?
Click unwatch for innocent fun... innocent?

Haha...sticks and stones might break our bones..... 
I say let the MORAL POLICE ARISE!
No one is the boss of anyone, we can watch all we like, post all we like, so here is my 2 cents worth... (nice knitting by the way) but to plaster this on your head or give it to your sons is like saying...'here - go screw some girls, go catch another woman - or look out - I want to screw someone. DON'T get me wrong SEX IS GREAT and the benefits are great - but unfortunately for the hat - they do not come with the fornicating territory!

Fornicating only leaves girls used, abused, raped, pregnant and unwed, marriages wrecked, women abused and used then shoved aside, a current world where slavery and fornication going hand in hand is at its pinnacle. The consequences of fornication only ends in hurting people. People hurt because someone couldn't keep 'sex' in its beautiful place. There are way to many hurt little girls out there to go making this for our sons. Keep sex cherished! We are not animals that use our base nature with no thought for the future. We are humans that can look at fornication in the history of our world and current world and ask ourselves do we really want that! SEX yes! Fornicating no! There is a difference. And the difference is endearing faithful love. Some of you have had that ripped out of your lives and that hurts! Bad! But to throw the concept of faithful love into the dirty creek in trade for fornication... that's where I find it hard to laugh. Innocent - no not really. I believe in intoxicating love/sex and women need to give it to their man. But you need to step out of the situation if there is abuse going on. Fornicating is abuse. The benefits of sex according to Dr. David Weeks a neuropsychologist from the Royal Edinburgh Hospital, Dr. Oz and Duke University are all amazed that they only amass between two people in a long term relationship - that usually signifies marriage. It boosts circulation, takes years of your age, releases oxytocin, endorphins and so forth when celebrated several times a week between two faithful people. Unlike fornication which destroys relationships and is a hurting shame, the bed of faithfulness is NOT a place for shame but a place of sexual intoxication of celebration! So let the anti-fornicating foxy mamas ARISE get to 'it' and look and post all you jolly well like!


----------



## jbandsma

My son is 47. If he wants it, I'll knit it for him. I'll be knitting one also for my cousin's pastor. He wants it in safety orange with brown deer for when he goes hunting.


----------



## winipooh1

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> That will work...I didn't know that..
> What saddens me here is ONE person that feels offended needs to take the fun, joy and sharing out of this forum..
> ...and I refuse to let that happen...
> 
> PLEASE everyone...agree or disagree with others here but respect their right to be heard...
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
> Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a real simple fix to that, too. I've seen the moving kitty and it does bother me. Some things on some frequencies can trigger seizures in me. So, after seeing it for the first time, I set my browser to load WITHOUT graphics. Problem solved. On MY END.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There was more than one person that felt this was inappropriate so don't try to make it all my fault.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

YOU are so right...but they stated a simple opinion and did NOT take it to the level you did..and NO one minded their opinions......please read all you said...

I think you owe the entire forum an apology...

I will go first...I apologize if I have offended anyone here ..
in my attempt to get others to understand ...

I love each of you here and respect all mankind.



winipooh1 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will work...I didn't know that..
> What saddens me here is ONE person that feels offended needs to take the fun, joy and sharing out of this forum..
> ...and I refuse to let that happen...
> 
> PLEASE everyone...agree or disagree with others here but respect their right to be heard...
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
> Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a real simple fix to that, too. I've seen the moving kitty and it does bother me. Some things on some frequencies can trigger seizures in me. So, after seeing it for the first time, I set my browser to load WITHOUT graphics. Problem solved. On MY END.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was more than one person that felt this was inappropriate so don't try to make it all my fault.
Click to expand...


----------



## winipooh1

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> YOU are so right...but they stated a simple opinion and did NOT take it to the level you did..and NO one minded their opinions......please read all you said...
> 
> I think you owe the entire forum an apology...
> 
> I will go first...I apologize if I have offended anyone here ..
> in my attempt to get others to understand ...
> 
> I love each of you here and respect all mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will work...I didn't know that..
> What saddens me here is ONE person that feels offended needs to take the fun, joy and sharing out of this forum..
> ...and I refuse to let that happen...
> 
> PLEASE everyone...agree or disagree with others here but respect their right to be heard...
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
> Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a real simple fix to that, too. I've seen the moving kitty and it does bother me. Some things on some frequencies can trigger seizures in me. So, after seeing it for the first time, I set my browser to load WITHOUT graphics. Problem solved. On MY END.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was more than one person that felt this was inappropriate so don't try to make it all my fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lady Get off my case. I don't need any more of your insults. I stated an opinion about a knitting pattern and about an avatar. What's your interest in this anyway? Just go on with your knitting or find someone else to harass. I stick by my comment about bullies. They like to get others to agree that they are right when they decide to harass someone of a different opinion.


----------



## Ms Sue P

For heavens sake DROP IT!!!!!!!


----------



## butterweed

That is too funny! Where did you get the pattern?

Robin in MA


----------



## lori2637

This is tooooooo funny, a BITCH FIGHT OVER A HAT!!!!


----------



## Colorado knits

I see some patterns that really I don't like; I don't respond. 
I see some yarns that I really don't like; I don't respond.
I see lovingly made items that I love; I respond to many of them. I don't respond to all of them because I don't have time.
I send good wishes to people who need them.
I congratulate people on achievements.

This forum fills so many of our needs and now this thread has become entertainment, although I'm amazed at how strong opinions are about something as innocuous as a hat with fornicating deer.

I still think the hat is funny and, if I weren't so inept at fair isle, I would make it just 'cause. Maybe this should be the impetus to conquer one of my nemeses. 

Now, I'm off for most of the afternoon. My husband has to have a cortisone shot in his spine for a bad back problem. 

I'll be thinking about knitting a hat but working on a top-down cardigan for a niece, whom I love very much. Ha - she would think the hat is funny too.

When this tread dies out, maybe we'll find another riveting topic.


----------



## jbandsma

Maybe you could try it in intarsia or simply a purl stitch pattern on a stockinette stitch ground.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Yes ...I am a lady....those that know me ..will attest to that fact.

I have never or would I ever insult or harrassed anyone here or in real life.....facts are facts...What is the HUGE PITY here is no matter what is said by anyone ...YOU will never get it!!!
By your tone and patronizing things you say...says it all...

YOU my dear are trying to make others think like you and playing the victim..and it is YOU that are the BULLY...
I really find you sad...I will pray for you...
Nothing else will help.

This is a total waste of my and others time and energy to say anything else..

btw...it has never been your opinion that was offensive..just your rude comments and behavior..

I guess the fact that I apologized offends you also?

I am so outta here...

and also the fact that some disagree is not concidered a fight...just a difference of opinions..



winipooh1 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are so right...but they stated a simple opinion and did NOT take it to the level you did..and NO one minded their opinions......please read all you said...
> 
> I think you owe the entire forum an apology...
> 
> I will go first...I apologize if I have offended anyone here ..
> in my attempt to get others to understand ...
> 
> I love each of you here and respect all mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will work...I didn't know that..
> What saddens me here is ONE person that feels offended needs to take the fun, joy and sharing out of this forum..
> ...and I refuse to let that happen...
> 
> PLEASE everyone...agree or disagree with others here but respect their right to be heard...
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me 'xplain some thing to you here LUCY...
> Each of us choose OUR avatar pictures and make them personal...they are personal to our lives or hearts for some reason...IF you had stated that some blinking flashing things bother you then so be it..but the way you said..it was annoying and you try to scroll past/ avoid it WAS a personal attack!!! NO discussion there...learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a real simple fix to that, too. I've seen the moving kitty and it does bother me. Some things on some frequencies can trigger seizures in me. So, after seeing it for the first time, I set my browser to load WITHOUT graphics. Problem solved. On MY END.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was more than one person that felt this was inappropriate so don't try to make it all my fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady Get off my case. I don't need any more of your insults. I stated an opinion about a knitting pattern and about an avatar. What's your interest in this anyway? Just go on with your knitting or find someone else to harass. I stick by my comment about bullies. They like to get others to agree that they are right when they decide to harass someone of a different opinion.
Click to expand...


----------



## gagesmom

wow, i honestly never thought it would take up 16 pages. now that is funny. Rglad, betcha never thought it would get this much attention. lmao. i have not lowered my standards,nor am i a lower class citizen. just an everyday average joe who thought it was hilarious. i love nature and don't find it discusting. anyways just my opinion. think its a great hat and am going to download the pattern right now. :thumbup:


----------



## CoralDawn

jbandsma said:


> psmithone said:
> 
> 
> 
> deer can't fornucate - they rut! LOL Fornucating is a human problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you'd rather they used the word f**king?
Click to expand...

"Copulate" would be the proper word.....The "f" word is slang.....and neither word belongs in this forum !


----------



## hennalady

I LOVE YOU!!!


jbandsma said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jbandsma, Before I click unwatch, I was wondering where you found that moose graph? You're right, it is better! I'd like to get a copy of that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I didn't save the url. But you should be able to right click on the one in my post and 'save image as' to your own computer.
> 
> While you're at it, you may want to check Ravelry for these to go with it: Kangaroos, cows and (of course) bunnies.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

lori2637 said:


> This is tooooooo funny, a BITCH FIGHT OVER A HAT!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

I am going to give it a go with a washcloth pattern in 2 colors!!!


jbandsma said:


> Maybe you could try it in intarsia or simply a purl stitch pattern on a stockinette stitch ground.


----------



## mernie

Way to go, Pam!!


Pamk said:


> Too funny, my sweetie said you could sure sell alot of those in Wisconsin....lol


----------



## mernie

Oh, I cannot believe you said that....that was mean. I like her kitties.


winipooh1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
Click to expand...


----------



## mernie

jbandsma said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh..I am now laughing harder ...
> Jbandsma..would it be possible to get copies of all those *whispers not to offend the delicate here* FORNICATING CREATURES???...whoops didn't mean to yell HA
> In a PDF format?...lolol
> You know when winipooh is NOT getting her way the support for her childish rude attacking behavior...she resorts to calling others Bullys?????..really sad...
> Please seek help..and stop trying to conform others to your narrow minded thinking?..geez unclick already...
> 
> 
> 
> Jbandsma, am I allowed to suggest 'pooh on winnie'...
> 
> For the others, just go to Ravelry and search on 'fornicating'. I didn't actually look for the patterns, just to see if there were any.
> 
> And, I'm flabbergasted at her statement that she never personally attacked anyone. Do you see "low class, immoral, attention-seeking bullies" as non-attacks?
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Rockin' Kitty thanks you mernie.


----------



## butterweed

I love that little kitten, she makes me smile every time I see her. Just love her.

Robin in MA


----------



## hennalady

Rockin' Kitty loves you too Robin ~:O)


----------



## Colorado knits

Colorado knits said:


> ....
> I still think the hat is funny and, if I weren't so inept at fair isle, I would make it just 'cause. Maybe this should be the impetus to conquer one of my nemeses....
> 
> When this tread dies out, maybe we'll find another riveting topic.


~~
Whoops, I was in a hurry to leave and did not read before posting.

Of course, it would be: ..if I wasn't so inept at ...

And not "tread" but "thread."
Happy needles.


----------



## hennalady

Already did! I will pm u


Colorado knits said:


> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I still think the hat is funny and, if I weren't so inept at fair isle, I would make it just 'cause. Maybe this should be the impetus to conquer one of my nemeses....
> 
> When this tread dies out, maybe we'll find another riveting topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~
> Whoops, I was in a hurry to leave and did not read before posting.
> 
> Of course, it would be: ..if I wasn't so inept at ...
> 
> And not "tread" but "thread."
> Happy needles.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

EXCUSE ME DEAR, what are you talking about that I said to ANYONE on KP that was vicious??? I think your memory has failed you somewhere in all your drama. I have never said any unkind words to anyone, let alone VICIOUS! (Unlike you) Now you are really offending me and I do not appreciate it! Nor do I deserve it. RGlad, I am sorry this has turned the thread of your posting, and I hope you will forgive me for taking part in this. But I must defend my honor here.



winipooh1 said:


> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
Click to expand...

 :evil:


----------



## hennalady

EXCUSE ME DEAR, what are you talking about that I said to ANYONE on KP that was vicious??? I think your memory has failed you somewhere in all your drama, and YOU might need to GET A GRIP! I have never said any unkind words to anyone, let alone VICIOUS! (Unlike you) Now you are really offending me and I do not appreciate it! Nor do I deserve it. RGlad, I am sorry this has turned the thread of your posting, and I hope you will forgive me for taking part in this. But I must defend my honor here.



winipooh1 said:


> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
Click to expand...

 :evil:


----------



## winipooh1

hennalady said:


> EXCUSE ME DEAR, what are you talking about that I said to ANYONE on KP that was vicious??? I think your memory has failed you somewhere in all your drama. I have never said any unkind words to anyone, let alone VICIOUS! (Unlike you) Now you are really offending me and I do not appreciate it! Nor do I deserve it. RGlad, I am sorry this has turned the thread of your posting, and I hope you will forgive me for taking part in this. But I must defend my honor here.
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :evil:
Click to expand...

My comment was directed to Craftymatt2 and not to you. Her comment was vicious. Read it. No need for you to defend your honor.


----------



## chyann

ok ladies we are getting a tad bit catty now.lets just drop the subject and back to knitting and being friends. Enough is enough.


----------



## hennalady

Thank you!


----------



## kac47874

hennalady said:


> A Fawn.....
> 
> 
> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE !....What's coming next ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

A fawn, How funny is that. All I can say is you can't fool Mother Nature.


----------



## hennalady

Finally!! I didnt think anyone caught that!


kac47874 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Fawn.....
> 
> 
> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE !....What's coming next ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fawn, How funny is that. All I can say is you can't fool Mother Nature.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits

Oh, my goodness. I saw this hat yesterday and HAD to make one for my cousin Craig... he is a deer hunter. MY, you ladies have been busy solving the problems of the world while I was knitting away. Just to avoid any confusion.... MY deer are married. AND.... the doe has something stuck in her throat and the buck came by to give her the heimlich maneuver. (As one member said MUST surely be happening) I thought I would post my version not knowing I would stumble upon a rumble. BTW.. when I looked up the pattern on Ravelry, there were over 1100 people who had knitted this in varrying forms and posted THEIR work. At least I know Im not the ONLY one who finds it amusing.


----------



## YankeeChick

Amyknits, this is PERFECT!! Great job on the hat, BTW


----------



## AmyKnits

Thank you for the compliment on my knitting. BTW... since this is a KNITTING forum, i must mention that this is my first try working two colors on a hat. I also used the skull cap pattern as a guide, but since the pattern does not repeat around the hat (I cast on 80 stitches and the pattern chart utilizes 48 stitches... not enough for two repeats) I ended up with about four inches of yarn "drag" (loose yarn from carrying around the rest of hat) which causes it to be awkward when putting the hat on. I looked up solutions to the problem online and it was suggested I use "double knitting" to solve the problem. Not only is that a WHOLE NEW skill in itself, who would want a hat that thick? I realize if this was a flat item such as a pillow or throw, etc. I wouldn't have an issue. Can I fix the inside now? If not, how can I avoid this in the future?

*please, no comments on my morals as I am happy with me the way I am!


----------



## psmithone

Really time to drop this whole subject. Knit and Crochet what you want. Goodnight all!


----------



## aknitter

Hahahahaha

Just the laugh I was looking for.

Anita


----------



## winipooh1

psmithone said:


> Really time to drop this whole subject. Knit and Crochet what you want. Goodnight all!


Why do some of you keep saying it's time to drop this subject when obviously there is still a lot of interest in this. If you want to drop it, then do so. I've never been on a website like this one where so many of the posters want to direct the others as to what to do.

I still think this is an inappropriate pattern to post on a knitting blog but I haven't said I don't think you should knit this if you like it. I just think it's in really poor taste.

As to whether my comments about this are "personal" they are not. My opinion is obviously in the minority. Some of you seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.

If you don't like the comments being posted here YOU should drop the whole subject and move on.


----------



## CoralDawn

I still think this is an inappropriate pattern to post on a knitting blog but I haven't said I don't think you should knit this if you like it. I just think it's in really poor taste. 

As to whether my comments about this are "personal" they are not. My opinion is obviously in the minority. Some of you seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.

I'm in agreement with you Wini....It's a pretty sad statement that so many people seem to have no boundaries of decency anymore. I'm beginning to wonder if they draw the line anywhere ?


----------



## winipooh1

CoralDawn said:


> I still think this is an inappropriate pattern to post on a knitting blog but I haven't said I don't think you should knit this if you like it. I just think it's in really poor taste.
> 
> As to whether my comments about this are "personal" they are not. My opinion is obviously in the minority. Some of you seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.
> 
> I'm in agreement with you Wini....It's a pretty sad statement that so many people seem to have no boundaries of decency anymore. I'm beginning to wonder if they draw the line anywhere ?


I agree that it's sad but apparently this is the current trend. I've been on Ravelry and they are now posting this pattern on mittens too.


----------



## butterweed

The solution to this would have been for Rglad to post that she had a pattern for fornicating dear for a hat and anyone interested in seeing it to PM her and let her send them to Ravelry.


----------



## winipooh1

butterweed said:


> The solution to this would have been for Rglad to post that she had a pattern for fornicating dear for a hat and anyone interested in seeing it to PM her and let her send them to Ravelry.


I agree. It's not fornicating deer though. Apparently it's two gay moose (both have antlers).


----------



## winipooh1

Apparently some even like this on babies. I'm still into cute little baby hats in soft pastels with pom poms on top.


----------



## soneka

Yes, a man would like this!


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> Apparently some even like this on babies. I'm still into cute little baby hats in soft pastels with pom poms on top.


That's a doll, not a baby. Oh, and female moose have antlers.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> For those of you who enjoy the pattern, I found an even better copy...complete with the explanation of the extra antlers. They're supposed to be moose, not deer.
> 
> The pattern comes from scandinavia, from 2 male partners in knitting design (and life)


You're the one that identified them as gay moose and mentioned the antlers.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some even like this on babies. I'm still into cute little baby hats in soft pastels with pom poms on top.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a doll, not a baby. Oh, and female moose have antlers.
Click to expand...

Sure looks like the hat was made for a baby to me.


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoy the pattern, I found an even better copy...complete with the explanation of the extra antlers. They're supposed to be moose, not deer.
> 
> The pattern comes from scandinavia, from 2 male partners in knitting design (and life)
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that identified them as gay moose and mentioned the antlers.
Click to expand...

No I didn't. I said there could be another explanation for antlers on both of them, while we were still thinking 'deer'...BEFORE I found the page for the designers and THEIR interpretation of them as moose. But I never once spelled out that explanation. Nor would I. Just because the designers happen to be life partners, doesn't mean their designs are.


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoy the pattern, I found an even better copy...complete with the explanation of the extra antlers. They're supposed to be moose, not deer.
> 
> The pattern comes from scandinavia, from 2 male partners in knitting design (and life)
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that identified them as gay moose and mentioned the antlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't. I said there could be another explanation for antlers on both of them, while we were still thinking 'deer'...BEFORE I found the page for the designers and THEIR interpretation of them as moose. But I never once spelled out that explanation. Nor would I. Just because the designers happen to be life partners, doesn't mean their designs are.
Click to expand...

Oh, dear, more about deer! Or moose. Gay or straight, too personal, immoral, illegal, in poor taste, upper class, lower class, liberal, conservative, bullies, right, wrong, right, left, can't we all just get along?

I go to KP often, if only to get away from the mud slinging I see on TV. I get e-mails from well meaning people who are concerned about my religion and my politics. I have had to ask them not to worry about my faith; my soul is right with God and as far as my vote, I have said for a long time that we should no longer have a president but rather a QUEEN! I
have volunteered for the position but so far have not received the necessary request. If I hear one more word about politics I am going to throw up so get out of the way!

Now, if you will excuse me, I am going back to my knitting. I am grateful to the grandmother who taught me this craft when I was only 4 years old. She could never have imagined such a thing as a knitting forum and certainly not the turn this one has taken! God bess us, everyone!


----------



## winipooh1

Ann DeGray said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoy the pattern, I found an even better copy...complete with the explanation of the extra antlers. They're supposed to be moose, not deer.
> 
> The pattern comes from scandinavia, from 2 male partners in knitting design (and life)
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that identified them as gay moose and mentioned the antlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't. I said there could be another explanation for antlers on both of them, while we were still thinking 'deer'...BEFORE I found the page for the designers and THEIR interpretation of them as moose. But I never once spelled out that explanation. Nor would I. Just because the designers happen to be life partners, doesn't mean their designs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, dear, more about deer! Or moose. Gay or straight, too personal, immoral, illegal, in poor taste, upper class, lower class, liberal, conservative, bullies, right, wrong, right, left, can't we all just get along?
> 
> I go to KP often, if only to get away from the mud slinging I see on TV. I get e-mails from well meaning people who are concerned about my religion and my politics. I have had to ask them not to worry about my faith; my soul is right with God and as far as my vote, I have said for a long time that we should no longer have a president but rather a QUEEN! I
> have volunteered for the position but so far have not received the necessary request. If I hear one more word about politics I am going to throw up so get out of the way!
> 
> Now, if you will excuse me, I am going back to my knitting. I am grateful to the grandmother who taught me this craft when I was only 4 years old. She could never have imagined such a thing as a knitting forum and certainly not the turn this one has taken! God bess us, everyone!
Click to expand...

Sign of the times. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## psmithone

This is obviously a 'going nowhere' zone so I will do the decent thing and ask admin to drop this post. Just let it die.


----------



## jbandsma

psmithone said:


> This is obviously a 'going nowhere' zone so I will do the decent thing and ask admin to drop this post. Just let it die.


When you do, please explain why you stayed for 18 pages.


----------



## grammacat

You go girl!!!!


----------



## jbandsma

grammacat said:


> You go girl!!!!


This thread would have died a long time ago with a giggle and a guffaw if it hadn't been for those who were determined to FORCE it out of existence without ever bothering to go through proper channels to try to do so.

I'm quite sure that the admin isn't ignorant of the thread.


----------



## vangibabe

I'm not dropping the forum... have quite enjoyed it... but just saying again: Fornication = unlawful. Sex between lawful married people = Nirvana!


----------



## kimmyz

winipooh1 said:


> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The solution to this would have been for Rglad to post that she had a pattern for fornicating dear for a hat and anyone interested in seeing it to PM her and let her send them to Ravelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's not fornicating deer though. Apparently it's two gay moose (both have antlers).
Click to expand...

This is getting funnier by the minute! :lol:

I had to check back in when I saw the number of responses. Judging from the number of responses to this topic's title, we're a pretty raunchy group of knitters. LOL!


----------



## hennalady

You are sooooo right Kimmyz!


kimmyz said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The solution to this would have been for Rglad to post that she had a pattern for fornicating dear for a hat and anyone interested in seeing it to PM her and let her send them to Ravelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's not fornicating deer though. Apparently it's two gay moose (both have antlers).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting funnier by the minute! :lol:
> 
> I had to check back in when I saw the number of responses. Judging from the number of responses to this topic's title, we're a pretty raunchy group of knitters. LOL!
Click to expand...

 :XD:


----------



## jbandsma

Better than being boring.


----------



## gagesmom

laughing even harder now. how many pages are we at now. lmao. have to keep checking in. hennalady :thumbup: jbandsma :thumbup:


----------



## winipooh1

psmithone said:


> This is obviously a 'going nowhere' zone so I will do the decent thing and ask admin to drop this post. Just let it die.


We're going somewhere, We're going to page 20.


----------



## mernie

I think this is all very amusing and I am truly enjoying the discussion. Jbandsma is now my pal.


----------



## granjoy

winipooh1 said:


> psmithone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obviously a 'going nowhere' zone so I will do the decent thing and ask admin to drop this post. Just let it die.
> 
> 
> 
> We're going somewhere, We're going to page 20.
Click to expand...

....are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet??????


----------



## granjoy

....nope.....(giggle) love you all. just sayin'....


----------



## winipooh1

joyjoyw said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psmithone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obviously a 'going nowhere' zone so I will do the decent thing and ask admin to drop this post. Just let it die.
> 
> 
> 
> We're going somewhere, We're going to page 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet??????
Click to expand...

Not yet!!!


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psmithone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obviously a 'going nowhere' zone so I will do the decent thing and ask admin to drop this post. Just let it die.
> 
> 
> 
> We're going somewhere, We're going to page 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet!!!
Click to expand...

Try harder.


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma you rock!!!!!!!!! also you hennalady!!!!!!!!!!   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

Pretty, and I saw a Norwegian? knitting pattern years ago in the library that had a traditional pattern with a row of cartoon-like male and female nudes holding hands along the bottom that was actually quite innocent and sweet.


----------



## jbandsma

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Pretty, and I saw a Norwegian? knitting pattern years ago in the library that had a traditional pattern with a row of cartoon-like male and female nudes holding hands along the bottom that was actually quite innocent and sweet.


I wish I could refind the article about the guys who are responsible for the moose pattern. One of their others was what you are describing.


----------



## gracieanne

gagesmom said:


> laughing even harder now. how many pages are we at now. lmao. have to keep checking in. hennalady :thumbup: jbandsma :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne

gagesmom said:


> jbandsma you rock!!!!!!!!! also you hennalady!!!!!!!!!!   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Are we back to the hat yet, cuz I want one! Any volunteers )


gracieanne said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> laughing even harder now. how many pages are we at now. lmao. have to keep checking in. hennalady :thumbup: jbandsma :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## jbandsma

hennalady said:


> Are we back to the hat yet, cuz I want one! Any volunteers )
> 
> 
> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> laughing even harder now. how many pages are we at now. lmao. have to keep checking in. hennalady :thumbup: jbandsma :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I would love to help you but I've got several orders ahead of you. Shockingly (or maybe not, considering the place), one of them is for my cousin's pastor.


----------



## skfowler

OMG! My sweetie would love that and he would wear it too!


----------



## hennalady

Aren't you a doll! It is way out of my knitting skill level. Sad, but true....


jbandsma said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we back to the hat yet, cuz I want one! Any volunteers )
> 
> 
> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> laughing even harder now. how many pages are we at now. lmao. have to keep checking in. hennalady :thumbup: jbandsma :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to help you but I've got several orders ahead of you. Shockingly (or maybe not, considering the place), one of them is for my cousin's pastor.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbandsma

Oh boy, we've hit 20, anybody wanna go for 30?


----------



## Colorado knits

jbandsma said:


> Oh boy, we've hit 20, anybody wanna go for 30?


It's pure entertainment now. I'm enjoying this immensely. 
If I had the fair isle skills, I would make it for the heck of it.


----------



## hennalady

Then you should see this one LOL Funnnnnnn ****DISCLASIMER:Unless you may be offendedhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54144-2.html



Colorado knits said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, we've hit 20, anybody wanna go for 30?
> 
> 
> 
> It's pure entertainment now. I'm enjoying this immensely.
> If I had the fair isle skills, I would make it for the heck of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## granjoy

hennalady said:


> Then you should see this one LOL Funnnnnnn ****DISCLASIMER:Unless you may be offendedhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54144-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, we've hit 20, anybody wanna go for 30?
> 
> 
> 
> It's pure entertainment now. I'm enjoying this immensely.
> If I had the fair isle skills, I would make it for the heck of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hahaha Hennalady, been there, laughed madly, convinced my GS that his grandmother is a nutter..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(wasn't offended either!)


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma said:


> Oh boy, we've hit 20, anybody wanna go for 30?


oh ya i'm in :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

joyjoyw said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should see this one LOL Funnnnnnn ****DISCLASIMER:Unless you may be offendedhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54144-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, we've hit 20, anybody wanna go for 30?
> 
> 
> 
> It's pure entertainment now. I'm enjoying this immensely.
> If I had the fair isle skills, I would make it for the heck of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha Hennalady, been there, laughed madly, convinced my GS that his grandmother is a nutter..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (wasn't offended either!)
Click to expand...

 :XD:


----------



## aknitter

Personally I could careless. I saw it as humorous. That being said, you asked how to fix the floats.

One thing you can do (if you have a sewing machine is to get a matching thread of the background color. Use it in both the top & bobbin parts. Then you want to "stitch in the ditch" and that will hold the float in place and make it easier to put the hat on or take it off.

Anita



AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for the compliment on my knitting. BTW... since this is a KNITTING forum, i must mention that this is my first try working two colors on a hat. I also used the skull cap pattern as a guide, but since the pattern does not repeat around the hat (I cast on 80 stitches and the pattern chart utilizes 48 stitches... not enough for two repeats) I ended up with about four inches of yarn "drag" (loose yarn from carrying around the rest of hat) which causes it to be awkward when putting the hat on. I looked up solutions to the problem online and it was suggested I use "double knitting" to solve the problem. Not only is that a WHOLE NEW skill in itself, who would want a hat that thick? I realize if this was a flat item such as a pillow or throw, etc. I wouldn't have an issue. Can I fix the inside now? If not, how can I avoid this in the future?
> 
> *please, no comments on my morals as I am happy with me the way I am!


----------



## NeldaKnitter

Isn't that just hilarious. I saw this and had to knit one for my husband, but before I actually got to the deer, my husband pointed out that both deer had antlers, so he requested that I remove the antlers from one. LOL!!!


----------



## AmyKnits

Mine is on page 17... I took the antlers off one also. Giggle, giggle, giggle. Don't want to push THAT envelope as well.....


----------



## AmyKnits

Thanks, aknitter. I am at least glad someone understood what I was referring to. Your idea is far better than another I had found on the internet. This knitter had suggested that a "lining" be knitted and then sewn in. Well, that would, again double the thickness of the hat and I just think it would make the hat too thick and too hot. Plus... instead of going on to knit another project, I would still be knitting another hat for the first. Thank you for your suggestion. I don't plan to make any more of THESE hats, but I will now know how to complete projects with the "running" threads. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MegK31

Well it certainly is different. A crowd stopper.


----------



## MegK31

Well it certainly is different. A crowd stopper.


----------



## gagesmom

i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.


I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.


----------



## Viddie

My Oh My !!!!!


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.


He's 66 and has been the pastor of the Baptist church here for almost 40 years.


----------



## gagesmom

winipooh1 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
Click to expand...

maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.


----------



## AmyKnits

I made one for my cousin (on page 17) and jokingly told him to make sure NOT to wear it to church. He said that he goes hunting with Father Bob, so he WILL see it and we both know he WILL want one for himself. Will keep you posted.


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
Click to expand...

Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.


----------



## poulie

Oh my gosh...I never laughed so hard at all your comments...great knitting and for keeping the spirit of laughter alive ! Fabulous!


----------



## gagesmom

winipooh1 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.
Click to expand...

no i don't. having different opinions is what makes us all unique.
just saying that if it was a problem with admin i would have thought they would have removed this topic before it reached 21 pages


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i don't. having different opinions is what makes us all unique.
> just saying that if it was a problem with admin i would have thought they would have removed this topic before it reached 21 pages
Click to expand...

Really! I think what you were trying to do was make it appear that your "opinion" had backup and mine did not. Some of you that post on this forum seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.


----------



## gagesmom

winipooh1 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i don't. having different opinions is what makes us all unique.
> just saying that if it was a problem with admin i would have thought they would have removed this topic before it reached 21 pages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really! I think what you were trying to do was make it appear that your "opinion" had backup and mine did not. Some of you that post on this forum seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.
Click to expand...

are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i don't. having different opinions is what makes us all unique.
> just saying that if it was a problem with admin i would have thought they would have removed this topic before it reached 21 pages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really! I think what you were trying to do was make it appear that your "opinion" had backup and mine did not. Some of you that post on this forum seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

someone sure is high and mighty, get over yourself sister


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i don't. having different opinions is what makes us all unique.
> just saying that if it was a problem with admin i would have thought they would have removed this topic before it reached 21 pages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really! I think what you were trying to do was make it appear that your "opinion" had backup and mine did not. Some of you that post on this forum seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Please show me the quote where I wrote that you had all sunk to a new low. I really don't remember writing anything like that.


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed my dh the hat and he laughed so hard. he couldn't believe that anyone would raise such a stink over that. he also said that if a pastor requested one then it couldn't be that immoral. i think he may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents. However this is not about morality, it's about whether this is appropriate for this website. I think it's not, many others are okay with it. I'd never waste my time knitting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it isn't appropriate for this site, but admin seems to not have a prob with it. besides this pastor sounds like a good guy. look how long he has been a pastor. i love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with someone having a different opinion from yours? I don't care what you, the preacher or the administration think is appropriate. I think it's not. I also don't care whether the pastor is a good guy or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i don't. having different opinions is what makes us all unique.
> just saying that if it was a problem with admin i would have thought they would have removed this topic before it reached 21 pages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really! I think what you were trying to do was make it appear that your "opinion" had backup and mine did not. Some of you that post on this forum seem to think the more people that agree with you the more "right" that makes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone sure is high and mighty, get over yourself sister
Click to expand...

I am NOT your sister, however I was thinking the same thing about your attitude. Having someone agree with your opinion does not make you "right" and that other person "wrong".


----------



## gagesmom

selective memory i suppose. i am not saying one persons opinion is better than anothers. you are the one who seems to think we are bullying you. good for you standing up for your opinions. just like we are.


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> selective memory i suppose. i am not saying one persons opinion is better than anothers. you are the one who seems to think we are bullying you. good for you standing up for your opinions. just like we are.


Please show me the quote and if I wrote it I will own it. I really don't remember writing such a comment.


----------



## jbandsma

Page 3....where you called it porn
I opened it out of curiosity because I thought it must be some kind of joke. This is really sick and one poster wants to make one for her son.* I never thought "porn" would infiltrate the knitting blogs.*

Page 13 to Hennalady...Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
*You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. *You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.

Page 14...Thank you for your opinion even though I disagree with it. The picture I posted on my profile is a picture of a baby gift set I crocheted. Your statement that my picture is on the forum sure sounds like a threat to me. I haven't said anything here I wouldn't say if I was sitting across from you at lunch.* I'm too old to be intimidated by bullies.*

Page 15...Lady Get off my case. I don't need any more of your insults. I stated an opinion about a knitting pattern and about an avatar. What's your interest in this anyway? Just go on with your knitting or find someone else to harass.* I stick by my comment about bullies.* They like to get others to agree that they are right when they decide to harass someone of a different opinion.


----------



## gagesmom

it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

gagesmom said:


> it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:


No, that quote about how low can you get is directly from winniethepooh. I cut and pasted it directly from her own post.


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that quote about how low can you get is directly from winniethepooh. I cut and pasted it directly from her own post.
Click to expand...

ooops, sorry. was reading so quickly. glad to have you back


----------



## YankeeChick

She just keeps digging herself in deeper and deeper. She really got me when she said this:

*I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents.*

That says a lot about her mindset, IMHO.


----------



## winipooh1

craftymatt said:


> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you


jbandsma: My comment was directed to the above poster and you very well know that. She was out of line with her comments. I never said all of you had sunk to a moral low. Show me the quote.

Porn is the depiction of explicit sexual activity. My comment there had nothing to do with the morality of the people that post comments on this forum.

Why are you trying so hard to discredit me? I stand by my comments about bullies. It seems to be a sign of the times that someone "in hiding" can accuse others of anything they choose without fear of retaliation.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that quote about how low can you get is directly from winniethepooh. I cut and pasted it directly from her own post.
Click to expand...


----------



## gagesmom

YankeeChick said:


> She just keeps digging herself in deeper and deeper. She really got me when she said this:
> 
> *I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents.*
> 
> That says a lot about her mindset, IMHO.


does it really matter what church he represents? he is a pastor. witha sense of humour.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that quote about how low can you get is directly from winniethepooh. I cut and pasted it directly from her own post.
Click to expand...

That was a direct response to the comments about my parents from one poster and you very well know that. You posted a response to her at the time. You try really hard to distort the truth.


----------



## jbandsma

You were the one saying show you your quotes. Just complying with your own wishes. There are more but you'd just deny them all over again.

Again, no one is 'bullying' you. No one has even directly asked you to leave. The only thing we have asked, and never gotten an answer for is *why, if you are so offended by this thread, do you continue to stay.*

I'm not the only one wanting an answer to that. Because unwatching this would probably lower your blood pressure...and allow the thread to die a natural death. Which *YOU*, single-handedly, have prevented.


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> She just keeps digging herself in deeper and deeper. She really got me when she said this:
> 
> *I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents.*
> 
> That says a lot about her mindset, IMHO.


I really don't understand your comments. All pastors and churches are not the same. Your ridiculous comment that "she keeps digging herself in deeper and deeper" sounds like you think I'm on trial for something. You are not my judge.


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:


jbandsma:I ask you to show my quote where I said all of you had sunk to a new low. You could not do that. Therefore you tried to take some of my comments out of context to make your point. What exactly is your point?


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma:I ask you to show my quote where I said all of you had sunk to a new low. You could not do that. Therefore you tried to take some of my comments out of context to make your point. What exactly is your point?
Click to expand...

Not out of context when I quoted the whole thing AND provided the page number where others can find it. Shall I show you more? I will be happy to.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> You were the one saying show you your quotes. Just complying with your own wishes. There are more but you'd just deny them all over again.
> 
> Again, no one is 'bullying' you. No one has even directly asked you to leave. The only thing we have asked, and never gotten an answer for is *why, if you are so offended by this thread, do you continue to stay.*
> 
> I'm not the only one wanting an answer to that. Because unwatching this would probably lower your blood pressure...and allow the thread to die a natural death. Which *YOU*, single-handedly, have prevented.


You need to go back and read comments from other posters that also didn't find this amusing. I have not single-handedly perverted anything. I also don't have high blood pressure.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real. you were the one a few pages ago saying we had all sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. yet 21 pages later here we are. both bickering about two deer, gay or not having sex. whatever :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma:I ask you to show my quote where I said all of you had sunk to a new low. You could not do that. Therefore you tried to take some of my comments out of context to make your point. What exactly is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not out of context when I quoted the whole thing AND provided the page number where others can find it. Shall I show you more? I will be happy to.
Click to expand...

I know what I wrote!!!! You have a problem with this, I don't. You know my comment was meant for one person. You responded to her yourself. What exactly is your point in trying to distort the facts?


----------



## YankeeChick

winipooh1 said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just keeps digging herself in deeper and deeper. She really got me when she said this:
> 
> *I wouldn't use one pastor's opinion as a moral guide. We don't even know what church he represents.*
> 
> That says a lot about her mindset, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand your comments. All pastors and churches are not the same. Your ridiculous comment that "she keeps digging herself in deeper and deeper" sounds like you think I'm on trial for something. You are not my judge.
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct....all pastors and all churches are NOT alike. jbandma is a Baptist and I am a Catholic. Can't get much different than that! And yet, her pastor would wear the hat and so would my priest. Just sayin'........THAT was a ridiculous comment on YOUR part.

You are certainly not on trial and I don't think anyone is 'judging' you, least of all me. I work very hard at NOT judging people and at NOT being narrow minded. Perhaps you are the one judging those that find humor in what you classify as "porn". Puleeze!! It's a freakin' HAT! A fun project that someone wanted to share with people that would find it fun and/or interesting and yet it is you that can not let it go. I've been reading and keeping my thoughts to myself for days....page after page.....and finally had to say something. Even if I knew it was 'wrong'....and it was.

Carry on, by all means. Maybe you can set a record for the most pages of comments on any one thread


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> I know what I wrote!!!! You have a problem with this, I don't. You know my comment was meant for one person. You responded to her yourself. What exactly is your point in trying to distort the facts?


I am not 'distorting the facts'...the FACT is that instead of directing the invective toward the person who actually said that to you, you accused someone else (someone whose avatar you also object to) of saying it and that's what makes your comment so egregious. Because I thoroughly believe from your own actions that you knew you were addressing it to the wrong person and did so anyway.


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:


It's not cool to attribute anothers posters words to me and when that is pointed out to continue to accuse me of those statements. I stick by my comments about bullies. Over and over some of you have used the term "we" and "us" as opposed to "I".


----------



## jbandsma

YankeeChick said:


> You are absolutely correct....all pastors and all churches are NOT alike. jbandma is a Baptist and I am a Catholic. Can't get much different than that! And yet, her pastor would wear the hat and so would my priest. Just sayin'........THAT was a ridiculous comment on YOUR part.


Let me correct that...it is my COUSIN'S pastor. I am an atheist Quaker (let the heads explode again on that).

And yes, a lot of my Quaker compatriots also like the hat but we're a weird bunch to start with. We wear t-shirts that say "don't just do something, sit there" and at christmas several of us have shirts with a nativity scene captioned "It's a GIRL"


----------



## gagesmom

if you are implying that "I" or other posters are bullying you, then maybe you are bullying too. 

i stated that a pastor wore the hat. isn't he a man of god, no matter what church he represents? if you feel attacked then i am sure some of the posters here have felt attacked as well


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> You need to go back and read comments from other posters that also didn't find this amusing. I have not single-handedly perverted anything. I also don't have high blood pressure.


I have. Each one of them has made, at the most, 5 comments and then left. Stopped watching the thread. Most of them made 1 or 2.

YOU are the one who has kept it going now into 23? 24? pages. The only one.


----------



## YankeeChick

jbandsma said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct....all pastors and all churches are NOT alike. jbandma is a Baptist and I am a Catholic. Can't get much different than that! And yet, her pastor would wear the hat and so would my priest. Just sayin'........THAT was a ridiculous comment on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct that...it is my COUSIN'S pastor. I am an atheist Quaker (let the heads explode again on that).
> 
> And yes, a lot of my Quaker compatriots also like the hat but we're a weird bunch to start with. We wear t-shirts that say "don't just do something, sit there" and at christmas several of us have shirts with a nativity scene captioned "It's a GIRL"
Click to expand...

I love it! All of the above! 
:thumbup:


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I wrote!!!! You have a problem with this, I don't. You know my comment was meant for one person. You responded to her yourself. What exactly is your point in trying to distort the facts?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 'distorting the facts'...the FACT is that instead of directing the invective toward the person who actually said that to you, you accused someone else (someone whose avatar you also object to) of saying it and that's what makes your comment so egregious. Because I thoroughly believe from your own actions that you knew you were addressing it to the wrong person and did so anyway.
Click to expand...

You are wrong!!! My comment was directed to Craftymatt2 that made the Pig comment and a poster named "hennalady" mistakenly thought it was directed to her. As I said before you seem to be trying really hard to discredit me. What exactly is it that you are trying to prove? You are beginning to make yourself look very foolish with all these false accusations.


----------



## jbandsma

You did direct it at hennalady. And she was right to take offense.

It seems YOU are the one who needs to go back and re-read your own comments.


----------



## winipooh1

winipooh1 said:


> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
Click to expand...

Here it is !!!!!


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is !!!!!
Click to expand...

Right, with the nasty comment showing as coming from hennalady. If you didn't mean that, you would have left the comment attribution to the person who actually said it in the post.


----------



## gracieanne

YankeeChick said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct....all pastors and all churches are NOT alike. jbandma is a Baptist and I am a Catholic. Can't get much different than that! And yet, her pastor would wear the hat and so would my priest. Just sayin'........THAT was a ridiculous comment on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct that...it is my COUSIN'S pastor. I am an atheist Quaker (let the heads explode again on that).
> 
> And yes, a lot of my Quaker compatriots also like the hat but we're a weird bunch to start with. We wear t-shirts that say "don't just do something, sit there" and at christmas several of us have shirts with a nativity scene captioned "It's a GIRL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it! All of the above!
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YankeeChick

> Right, with the nasty comment showing as coming from hennalady. If you didn't mean that, you would have left the comment attribution to the person who actually said it in the post.


Exactly right, jbandsma. I remember thinking the same thing back when that comment was made!


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, with the nasty comment showing as coming from hennalady. If you didn't mean that, you would have left the comment attribution to the person who actually said it in the post.
Click to expand...

 The comment is in there. What's your point? Some people just can't admit when they are WRONG.


----------



## winipooh1

Sewbizgirl said:


> About as "funny" as a dog taking a dump. Just don't get the fascination with the base things in nature... needing to wear them on our clothing.
> 
> Typical Ravelry...


This is my favorite comment on this thread.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back and read comments from other posters that also didn't find this amusing. I have not single-handedly perverted anything. I also don't have high blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Each one of them has made, at the most, 5 comments and then left. Stopped watching the thread. Most of them made 1 or 2.
> 
> YOU are the one who has kept it going now into 23? 24? pages. The only one.
Click to expand...

Not me. YOU. You have made more nasty comments on this thread than any other poster. You seem to have major issues that have nothing to do with me or the hat pattern. I knit what I like regardless of what others think and I don't feel a need to defend that. Those of you that think you need to defend your beliefs must feel very insecure.

Have a nice day!!


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct....all pastors and all churches are NOT alike. jbandma is a Baptist and I am a Catholic. Can't get much different than that! And yet, her pastor would wear the hat and so would my priest. Just sayin'........THAT was a ridiculous comment on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct that...it is my COUSIN'S pastor. I am an atheist Quaker (let the heads explode again on that).
> 
> And yes, a lot of my Quaker compatriots also like the hat but we're a weird bunch to start with. We wear t-shirts that say "don't just do something, sit there" and at christmas several of us have shirts with a nativity scene captioned "It's a GIRL"
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with atheist Quaker beliefs. Your comments indicate that you take pleasure in trying to either shock or offend those of more conventional beliefs. It sounds like an attention seeking behavior to me. My head will never "explode" as a result of anything you write.


----------



## MegK31

This is all much a do about nothing. Lighten up ladies.


----------



## Colorado knits

jbandsma said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct....all pastors and all churches are NOT alike. jbandma is a Baptist and I am a Catholic. Can't get much different than that! And yet, her pastor would wear the hat and so would my priest. Just sayin'........THAT was a ridiculous comment on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct that...it is my COUSIN'S pastor. I am an atheist Quaker (let the heads explode again on that).
> 
> And yes, a lot of my Quaker compatriots also like the hat but we're a weird bunch to start with. We wear t-shirts that say "don't just do something, sit there" and at christmas several of us have shirts with a nativity scene captioned "It's a GIRL"
Click to expand...

"It's a GIRL" -- wow, that is funny. I enjoy your posts, jbandsma.

And what the heck, what difference could it possibly make to know what church the pastor belongs to.

Really, people, the hat is funny to some of us. It's not funny to others; but this thread is hysterical and entertaining.

I must conquer fair isle!!!


----------



## jbandsma

Colorado knits said:


> "It's a GIRL" -- wow, that is funny. I enjoy your posts, jbandsma.
> 
> And what the heck, what difference could it possibly make to know what church the pastor belongs to.
> 
> Really, people, the hat is funny to some of us. It's not funny to others; but this thread is hysterical and entertaining.
> 
> I must conquer fair isle!!!


Maybe we could make that a knit along? Oh, and I saw a picture of a knitted male thong with the deer on it...for sale. Looked like it might not be too comfortable. But, at least it wouldn't be seen in public.


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> Right, with the nasty comment showing as coming from hennalady. If you didn't mean that, you would have left the comment attribution to the person who actually said it in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right, jbandsma. I remember thinking the same thing back when that comment was made!
Click to expand...

You do not remember it because it didn't happen.


----------



## jbandsma

Right.


----------



## YankeeChick

Well..........crap on a cracker! I could swear I remember, but if Winipooh1 says I do not, then who am I to argue?!? Oh, yeah! I'm the one who REMEMBERS WTH it was that *I* thought!!! Please do not take over my thought process. You REALLY wouldn't like to be in MY head!


----------



## gagesmom

YankeeChick said:


> Well..........crap on a cracker! I could swear I remember, but if Winipooh1 says I do not, then who am I to argue?!? Oh, yeah! I'm the one who REMEMBERS WTH it was that *I* thought!!! Please do not take over my thought process. You REALLY wouldn't like to be in MY head!


crap on a cracker, lmao, that may be too much like watching a dog take a dump, for some of our posters. hehehehehehe. :thumbup:


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> Well..........crap on a cracker! I could swear I remember, but if Winipooh1 says I do not, then who am I to argue?!? Oh, yeah! I'm the one who REMEMBERS WTH it was that *I* thought!!! Please do not take over my thought process. You REALLY wouldn't like to be in MY head!


You misread the post. It was addressed to Craftymatt2. So how can you remember something that didn't happen? You are right, I don't want to be in your head.


----------



## YankeeChick

winipooh1 said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..........crap on a cracker! I could swear I remember, but if Winipooh1 says I do not, then who am I to argue?!? Oh, yeah! I'm the one who REMEMBERS WTH it was that *I* thought!!! Please do not take over my thought process. You REALLY wouldn't like to be in MY head!
> 
> 
> 
> You misread the post. It was addressed to Craftymatt2. So how can you remember something that didn't happen? You are right, I don't want to be in your head.
Click to expand...

As jbandsma said, the thread didn't read that way, #1. And #2, I can certainly remember what it was that I THOUGHT when I read it! Your intentions were unclear to at least 2 of us on that portion of the thread. What ever your intentions, it didn't work out quite right. And if you don't want to be "in my head", kindly quit telling me what is or isn't going on up there, since that is where my memory bank is located. Thank you


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..........crap on a cracker! I could swear I remember, but if Winipooh1 says I do not, then who am I to argue?!? Oh, yeah! I'm the one who REMEMBERS WTH it was that *I* thought!!! Please do not take over my thought process. You REALLY wouldn't like to be in MY head!
> 
> 
> 
> You misread the post. It was addressed to Craftymatt2. So how can you remember something that didn't happen? You are right, I don't want to be in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As jbandsma said, the thread didn't read that way, #1. And #2, I can certainly remember what it was that I THOUGHT when I read it! Your intentions were unclear to at least 2 of us on that portion of the thread. What ever your intentions, it didn't work out quite right. And if you don't want to be "in my head", kindly quit telling me what is or isn't going on up there, since that is where my memory bank is located. Thank you
Click to expand...

 jbandsma DID NOT misunderstand that portion of the thread. She responded to it at the time and her response indicated that she fully understood it. My intentions were very clear to HER and if you would go back and read my post and her response you would understand that. What part of you are making a false accusartion do you not understand?


----------



## winipooh1

craftymatt2 said:


> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you





jbandsma said:


> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to.
> 
> This was her response at the time. She knew who made the comment that brought my response and it was not hennalady.


----------



## YankeeChick

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, with the nasty comment showing as coming from hennalady. If you didn't mean that, you would have left the comment attribution to the person who actually said it in the post.
Click to expand...

Well, my dear, here it is....from just this AM. What part of THIS do YOU not understand?


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to.
> 
> This was her response at the time. She knew who made the comment that brought my response and it was not hennalady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't. But you made it LOOK like it was. Which is why hennalady and several others besides me were upset.
> 
> And the way you made it look like it came from hennalady is THIS juxtaposition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hennalady's comment was about the avatar. You told HER that she had sunk to a low level and made a vicious attack.
Click to expand...


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, with the nasty comment showing as coming from hennalady. If you didn't mean that, you would have left the comment attribution to the person who actually said it in the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, my dear, here it is....from just this AM. What part of THIS do YOU not understand?
Click to expand...

Do you have a problem with reading comprehension?. My response is to the comments of Craftymatt2. The lines enclose that persons quote from earlier. Hennalady's quote was just part of that thread.


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymatt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a pig, now your just trying to attack people, your parents must have been a cross between a fornicating pig and the devil. maybe this will be low enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't necessary. No need to lower yourself to the level of those who ban everything they object to.
> 
> This was her response at the time. She knew who made the comment that brought my response and it was not hennalady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't. But you made it LOOK like it was. Which is why hennalady and several others besides me were upset.
> 
> And the way you made it look like it came from hennalady is THIS juxtaposition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hennalady's comment was about the avatar. You told HER that she had sunk to a low level and made a vicious attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID NOT. Do you not understand how to read this thread? My comment to hennalady was from an earlier thread. Craftymatt2 copied that and wrote a comment of her own to which I responded.
Click to expand...


----------



## YankeeChick

What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???


----------



## RitaLittleCat

YankeeChick said:


> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???


Oh, my, YankeeChick,

How perceptive of you.


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> 
> 
> Hennalady's comment was about the avatar. You told HER that she had sunk to a low level and made a vicious attack.
Click to expand...

I DID NOT. Do you not understand how to read this thread? My comment to hennalady was from an earlier thread. Craftymatt2 copied that and wrote a comment of her own to which I responded.[/quote]

I understand how to read it...evidently you do not see, nor care, how you made it look. You took the first sentence about the avatar and then, without any indication that you were talking to anyone else, accused her viciously attacking you. Deny it all you want but that IS what you did.


----------



## YankeeChick

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! Try to get a grip dear. It's nothing but a comment about an avatar. It's not a personal attack. I truly do find the flashing computer pictures distracting.
> You on the other hand have sunk to a very low level. You should be ashamed to attack someone you don't know so viciously.
> 
> 
> 
> Hennalady's comment was about the avatar. You told HER that she had sunk to a low level and made a vicious attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID NOT. Do you not understand how to read this thread? My comment to hennalady was from an earlier thread. Craftymatt2 copied that and wrote a comment of her own to which I responded.
Click to expand...

I understand how to read it...evidently you do not see, nor care, how you made it look. You took the first sentence about the avatar and then, without any indication that you were talking to anyone else, accused her viciously attacking you. Deny it all you want but that IS what you did.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???


It's really none of your business why I joined. I have certainly been the target of some unpleasantness since I did. I don't like terms like "yarn snob" and I don't like it when you try to gang up on someone to try to drive out the ones that don't take your insults. However I have decided to withdraw my membership since this forum does not meet my needs. Please don't think that you and jbandsma drove me out.


----------



## YankeeChick

winipooh1 said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business why I joined. I have certainly been the target of some unpleasantness since I did. I don't like terms like "yarn snob" and I don't like it when you try to gang up on someone to try to drive out the ones that don't take your insults.
Click to expand...

I have certainly not ganged up on you and I don't recall out right insulting you! In fact I refrained from saying somethings that came to mind and worded most things quite carefully in order to avoid that.

As for 'yarn snobs', I have no idea where you stand with that, but I suspect that we are on different wave lengths with that expression. I refer to myself as a Yarn Snob (as well as a Coffee Snob) because I prefer the finer fibers to acrylics. I like wools and wool blends and my stash is mostly comprised of such. Just as I am a Coffee Snob. I like to buy fresh beans from a local roaster and grind my own. Those are more 'affectionate terms' for my taste preferences and I don't feel they are insulting terms at all. Others may take it that way, but when I use them, referring ONLY to myself and my friends, it is not meant as a slur. I spent many long hard years, skimping and scrapping to raise my family, tend my parents and so forth. I could only afford inexpensive yarn, on sale and Folgers and Maxwell House, on sale. Now I don't have to and don't intend to. If that makes me a bad person, then here I am! Complete with gourmet coffee and Noro yarn!


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business why I joined. I have certainly been the target of some unpleasantness since I did. I don't like terms like "yarn snob" and I don't like it when you try to gang up on someone to try to drive out the ones that don't take your insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly not ganged up on you and I don't recall out right insulting you! In fact I refrained from saying somethings that came to mind and worded most things quite carefully in order to avoid that.
> 
> As for 'yarn snobs', I have no idea where you stand with that, but I suspect that we are on different wave lengths with that expression. I refer to myself as a Yarn Snob (as well as a Coffee Snob) because I prefer the finer fibers to acrylics. I like wools and wool blends and my stash is mostly comprised of such. Just as I am a Coffee Snob. I like to buy fresh beans from a local roaster and grind my own. Those are more 'affectionate terms' for my taste preferences and I don't feel they are insulting terms at all. Others may take it that way, but when I use them, referring ONLY to myself and my friends, it is not meant as a slur. I spent many long hard years, skimping and scrapping to raise my family, tend my parents and so forth. I could only afford inexpensive yarn, on sale and Folgers and Maxwell House, on sale. Now I don't have to and don't intend to. If that makes me a bad person, then here I am! Complete with gourmet coffee and Noro yarn!
Click to expand...

I have ask the administration to withdraw my membership. This forum does not meet my needs or expectations. Hurling insults and accusations at those that have a different opinion is ordinary on anonymous blogs however when you outright lie about another poster and refuse to admit that then I find that inexcusable. At first I thought you had just misread the quote then I realized that was not the case. I really don't need this. I'm looking for high quality knitting and crochet patterns and information about yarns and other knitting supplies.


----------



## jbandsma

winipooh1 said:


> I'm looking for high quality knitting and crochet patterns and information about yarns and other knitting supplies.


No you aren't. You're looking to force other people to bow down, kiss your feet and say, yes you are the absolute epitome of how EVERYONE should live their lives and see things exactly as you see them.

You have no room in your world for anyone else, and no matter how many times you've been shown how YOU caused problems it will always be someone else's fault.

I would suggest that maybe you find the DSM IV and look up borderline personality traits.


----------



## YankeeChick

winipooh1 said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business why I joined. I have certainly been the target of some unpleasantness since I did. I don't like terms like "yarn snob" and I don't like it when you try to gang up on someone to try to drive out the ones that don't take your insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly not ganged up on you and I don't recall out right insulting you! In fact I refrained from saying somethings that came to mind and worded most things quite carefully in order to avoid that.
> 
> As for 'yarn snobs', I have no idea where you stand with that, but I suspect that we are on different wave lengths with that expression. I refer to myself as a Yarn Snob (as well as a Coffee Snob) because I prefer the finer fibers to acrylics. I like wools and wool blends and my stash is mostly comprised of such. Just as I am a Coffee Snob. I like to buy fresh beans from a local roaster and grind my own. Those are more 'affectionate terms' for my taste preferences and I don't feel they are insulting terms at all. Others may take it that way, but when I use them, referring ONLY to myself and my friends, it is not meant as a slur. I spent many long hard years, skimping and scrapping to raise my family, tend my parents and so forth. I could only afford inexpensive yarn, on sale and Folgers and Maxwell House, on sale. Now I don't have to and don't intend to. If that makes me a bad person, then here I am! Complete with gourmet coffee and Noro yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have ask the administration to withdraw my membership. This forum does not meet my needs or expectations. Hurling insults and accusations at those that have a different opinion is ordinary on anonymous blogs however when you outright lie about another poster and refuse to admit that then I find that inexcusable. At first I thought you had just misread the quote then I realized that was not the case. I really don't need this. I'm looking for high quality knitting and crochet patterns and information about yarns and other knitting supplies.
Click to expand...

You ARE kidding, right?! Hurling insults?? Accusations??? Bad enough....but lies?? Good bye and good riddance. This forum is for "real people" not for those that deem themselves far superior to everyone else.


----------



## Viddie

People -please, this is a Very friendly site, to chat & help others & proudly display our ever so hard to do projects as well as easy ones, also to offer patterns to those who so like them. I was so happy when i found this site , i said to my sister how nice & thoughful all you were to me & all the others on here, as we have gentlemen on here it would seem like cat fighting & i am sure they do not appreciate it either. I have not read all the threads on this subject- but think perhaps in this case we should apologize to all on this site for any misunderstandings, & get back on tract, life is too complicated & also too short for any on here not to get along.Seems like not too long ago there were people on here wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year- lets ALL get back on track my Knitting Paradise friends- you are all good & kind hearted & giving -Luv ya !


----------



## winipooh1

jbandsma said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for high quality knitting and crochet patterns and information about yarns and other knitting supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren't. You're looking to force other people to bow down, kiss your feet and say, yes you are the absolute epitome of how EVERYONE should live their lives and see things exactly as you see them.
> 
> You have no room in your world for anyone else, and no matter how many times you've been shown how YOU caused problems it will always be someone else's fault.
> 
> I would suggest that maybe you find the DSM IV and look up borderline personality traits.
Click to expand...

You have shown yourself for the liar you are and the comments you just wrote show how truly delusional you are. I am a retired RN and very well familiar with psychiatric symptoms. You need professional help. I've got better things to do since I have many family members and friends.


----------



## Colorado knits

[[/quote]

I have certainly not ganged up on you and I don't recall out right insulting you! In fact I refrained from saying somethings that came to mind and worded most things quite carefully in order to avoid that.

As for 'yarn snobs', I have no idea where you stand with that, but I suspect that we are on different wave lengths with that expression. I refer to myself as a Yarn Snob (as well as a Coffee Snob) because I prefer the finer fibers to acrylics. I like wools and wool blends and my stash is mostly comprised of such. Just as I am a Coffee Snob. I like to buy fresh beans from a local roaster and grind my own. Those are more 'affectionate terms' for my taste preferences and I don't feel they are insulting terms at all. Others may take it that way, but when I use them, referring ONLY to myself and my friends, it is not meant as a slur. I spent many long hard years, skimping and scrapping to raise my family, tend my parents and so forth. I could only afford inexpensive yarn, on sale and Folgers and Maxwell House, on sale. Now I don't have to and don't intend to. If that makes me a bad person, then here I am! Complete with gourmet coffee and Noro yarn![/quote]

I agree on the yarn snob comments. I much prefer wool and other natural fibers. Acrylic yarn has it place and I use it for charity knitting and a few other items, like sweaters for my grandson that will be thrown in washer and dryer. I use it for the alligator scarves. Ha, bought yarn yesterday to make another one for a xmas gift.

I have no problem with what yarn people prefer. Some of my knitting friends can afford very expensive yarn (not that I don't have a sh*t load of expensive yarns). I knit at the senior center once a week and even for personal use, many, if not most, of the women prefer acrylic yarn. However, some of their knitting skills are phenomenal.

A side note is that I had a bad experience with Noro yarn and probably won't buy it again, although I still have some Noro sock yarn.


----------



## winipooh1

YankeeChick said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business why I joined. I have certainly been the target of some unpleasantness since I did. I don't like terms like "yarn snob" and I don't like it when you try to gang up on someone to try to drive out the ones that don't take your insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly not ganged up on you and I don't recall out right insulting you! In fact I refrained from saying somethings that came to mind and worded most things quite carefully in order to avoid that.
> 
> As for 'yarn snobs', I have no idea where you stand with that, but I suspect that we are on different wave lengths with that expression. I refer to myself as a Yarn Snob (as well as a Coffee Snob) because I prefer the finer fibers to acrylics. I like wools and wool blends and my stash is mostly comprised of such. Just as I am a Coffee Snob. I like to buy fresh beans from a local roaster and grind my own. Those are more 'affectionate terms' for my taste preferences and I don't feel they are insulting terms at all. Others may take it that way, but when I use them, referring ONLY to myself and my friends, it is not meant as a slur. I spent many long hard years, skimping and scrapping to raise my family, tend my parents and so forth. I could only afford inexpensive yarn, on sale and Folgers and Maxwell House, on sale. Now I don't have to and don't intend to. If that makes me a bad person, then here I am! Complete with gourmet coffee and Noro yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have ask the administration to withdraw my membership. This forum does not meet my needs or expectations. Hurling insults and accusations at those that have a different opinion is ordinary on anonymous blogs however when you outright lie about another poster and refuse to admit that then I find that inexcusable. At first I thought you had just misread the quote then I realized that was not the case. I really don't need this. I'm looking for high quality knitting and crochet patterns and information about yarns and other knitting supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE kidding, right?! Hurling insults?? Accusations??? Bad enough....but lies?? Good bye and good riddance. This forum is for "real people" not for those that deem themselves far superior to everyone else.
Click to expand...

Well if that's the case maybe you should quit too.


----------



## YankeeChick

winipooh1 said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that you have been a member here for less than a month and yet you have had 'unpleasant encounters' on other threads aside form this one. Id that why you joined? To spread discontent in an otherwise easy going, pleasant atmosphere???
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business why I joined. I have certainly been the target of some unpleasantness since I did. I don't like terms like "yarn snob" and I don't like it when you try to gang up on someone to try to drive out the ones that don't take your insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly not ganged up on you and I don't recall out right insulting you! In fact I refrained from saying somethings that came to mind and worded most things quite carefully in order to avoid that.
> 
> As for 'yarn snobs', I have no idea where you stand with that, but I suspect that we are on different wave lengths with that expression. I refer to myself as a Yarn Snob (as well as a Coffee Snob) because I prefer the finer fibers to acrylics. I like wools and wool blends and my stash is mostly comprised of such. Just as I am a Coffee Snob. I like to buy fresh beans from a local roaster and grind my own. Those are more 'affectionate terms' for my taste preferences and I don't feel they are insulting terms at all. Others may take it that way, but when I use them, referring ONLY to myself and my friends, it is not meant as a slur. I spent many long hard years, skimping and scrapping to raise my family, tend my parents and so forth. I could only afford inexpensive yarn, on sale and Folgers and Maxwell House, on sale. Now I don't have to and don't intend to. If that makes me a bad person, then here I am! Complete with gourmet coffee and Noro yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have ask the administration to withdraw my membership. This forum does not meet my needs or expectations. Hurling insults and accusations at those that have a different opinion is ordinary on anonymous blogs however when you outright lie about another poster and refuse to admit that then I find that inexcusable. At first I thought you had just misread the quote then I realized that was not the case. I really don't need this. I'm looking for high quality knitting and crochet patterns and information about yarns and other knitting supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE kidding, right?! Hurling insults?? Accusations??? Bad enough....but lies?? Good bye and good riddance. This forum is for "real people" not for those that deem themselves far superior to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that's the case maybe you should quit too.
Click to expand...

 Not on your life, Sweet Pea!


----------



## gagesmom

well i hope you do find as knitting forum that does fill your needs.


----------



## jbandsma

I was initially joking about heading for page 30. But...not long now.


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma said:


> I was initially joking about heading for page 30. But...not long now.


well we have had quite the discussion, all over the map. ;-)


----------



## winipooh1

gagesmom said:


> well i hope you do find as knitting forum that does fill your needs.


Thank you. It's really not anything I need to fill a void in my life. I just thought it would be nice to see some new patterns and different techniques. I did learn about the Knook here. Something I'd like to try.


----------



## gagesmom

i have learned so many things here and enjoy seeing what everyone is working on or just finished. i do have to leearn fair isle though. look at all the fun i am missing out on. maybe i will give it a shot this year.


----------



## gagesmom

then maybe i could try this hat too :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

gagesmom said:


> then maybe i could try this hat too :thumbup:


I suggested earlier that we could make it a knit-along. Raunchy fair-isle...your choice of deer, cows or kangaroos. We wouldn't even have to do it here. I've got several domains with space where I could put a word-press KAL blog for it.


----------



## gagesmom

now that would be fun.only those with a sense of humor can join.


----------



## mernie

I have not been on line for a few days am flabberghasted to see that this is still going on...What is the matter with this person? Stop already!!! If you don't like the forum as much as you say you don't--what in the world are you still doing here?


----------



## gracieanne

Then, I'm in, too!


----------



## gracieanne

gracieanne said:


> Then, I'm in, too!


"I'm in, too" applies to the raunchy KAL. Sounds like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits

gracieanne said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I'm in, too!
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm in, too" applies to the raunchy KAL. Sounds like fun! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm in. I HAVE to learn fair isle.


----------



## jbandsma

Ok, I'll get a blog set up for it. But I'll warn you, I'm pretty much a novice at fair isle myself.


----------



## gracieanne

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I'll get a blog set up for it. But I'll warn you, I'm pretty much a novice at fair isle myself.


It'll be fun!


----------



## gagesmom

gracieanne said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll get a blog set up for it. But I'll warn you, I'm pretty much a novice at fair isle myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be fun!
Click to expand...

it will be too much fun, according to some. ( :lol: :lol: :lol: )
i have never done any fair isle myself. we can learn together. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Im in!! wanna make the bunnies ~! Here is a quote of inspiration I got today... Thought this a fitting place for it:
"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."

- Aristotle



Colorado knits said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I'm in, too!
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm in, too" applies to the raunchy KAL. Sounds like fun! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in. I HAVE to learn fair isle.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbandsma

Working on the theme for the blog. Definitely in the header and opening post:

"THIS SITE IS *NOT* FOR THE EASILY OFFENDED"

Each of you will have to register and I will send you a password and user name so that you can get in and make your own posts. If you have any problems with WP, I'll be there to assist. Site will probably be ready in a couple days.


----------



## gagesmom

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

thanks, this is going to be great :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

I use a site called http://my.greasy.com
and they have a knitting area on the forum. I do believe we would be welcome there!!!.... Mine is under heading http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/


jbandsma said:


> Working on the theme for the blog. Definitely in the header and opening post:
> 
> "THIS SITE IS *NOT* FOR THE EASILY OFFENDED"
> 
> Each of you will have to register and I will send you a password and user name so that you can get in and make your own posts. If you have any problems with WP, I'll be there to assist. Site will probably be ready in a couple days.


----------



## jbandsma

hennalady said:


> I use a site called http://my.greasy.com
> and they have a knitting area on the forum. I do believe we would be welcome there!!!.... Mine is under heading http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/


Well, that's well and good but it would be like this site...we'd be bringing in something that someone else could object to and shut us down for. With my space, you know that's not going to happen. Something that's just OURS.


----------



## jbandsma

Oh...I almost forgot...we need a NAME.

Naughty Knitters is too tame. Wimpy. Raunchy Knits just doesn't click. Not Your Grandma's Knitting might be closer but still no cigar.

I know somebody out there's got to have just the right one.


----------



## Colorado knits

jbandsma said:


> Oh...I almost forgot...we need a NAME.
> 
> Naughty Knitters is too tame. Wimpy. Raunchy Knits just doesn't click. Not Your Grandma's Knitting might be closer but still no cigar.
> 
> I know somebody out there's got to have just the right one.


Knot Your Grandma's Knitting.

And thank you for setting this up.


----------



## gracieanne

Colorado knits said:


> And thank you for setting this up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

knotty knitters :?: too boring, i think.


----------



## hennalady

Naked Stitchers?
Hookers?
Dirty Darlins'


----------



## jbandsma

hennalady said:


> Naked Stitchers?


Naked Knitters? (Definitely not for the easily offended)


----------



## hennalady

Naughty naked Knitters?


jbandsma said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Stitchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Knitters? (Definitely not for the easily offended)
Click to expand...


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Stitchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Knitters? (Definitely not for the easily offended)
Click to expand...

loooooove it. i wanna put that on a t-shirt. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady

gagesmom said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Stitchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Knitters? (Definitely not for the easily offended)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> loooooove it. i wanna put that on a t-shirt. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## gagesmom

wooo hooo. good thing i don't get offended . lmreo.love it love it love it :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## starrz-delight

I think they are playing leap frog, deer style..LOL


----------



## hennalady

gagesmom said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Stitchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Knitters? (Definitely not for the easily offended)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> loooooove it. i wanna put that on a t-shirt. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## samazon

Oh gees Hennalady love it lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## TracyMar

That is so awesome!!!


----------



## gagesmom

aww thanks hennalady. that rocks :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

Ok, for a first look. Criticisms and suggestions VERY welcome.

http://3harpiesltd.us/knit


----------



## YankeeChick

jbandsma said:


> Ok, for a first look. Criticisms and suggestions VERY welcome.
> 
> http://3harpiesltd.us/knit


It looks great!
:thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne

jbandsma said:


> Ok, for a first look. Criticisms and suggestions VERY welcome.
> 
> http://3harpiesltd.us/knit


It's fab! :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> Ok, for a first look. Criticisms and suggestions VERY welcome.
> 
> http://3harpiesltd.us/knit


Great! Everything said and to the point. Now are we ready for the menage a trois?


----------



## RitaLittleCat

Looks Great!! Do you have to fair isle knitter to be a member or can any raunchy join.


----------



## jbandsma

RitaLittleCat said:


> Looks Great!! Do you have to fair isle knitter to be a member or can any raunchy join.


No. These patterns can also be done in intarsia. And it doesn't have to be done in just these patterns...what do you have to add?


----------



## jbandsma

Ok, I'm having a problem getting the registration to work so if you want me to, I can add you manually but you'll need to send me a user name and email address. I'll send you back a password.

[email protected]


----------



## RitaLittleCat

Nothing to put on the plate yet but will search. The Condom Amulets were my favorite till now.


----------



## jbandsma

RitaLittleCat said:


> Nothing to put on the plate yet but will search. The Condom Amulets were my favorite till now.


I found this in my searches:


----------



## RitaLittleCat

I love it - the multi-tasking Willie Warmer.


----------



## aknitter

Hi Amy,

LOL in among all the hoopla we are actually talking knitting. The other thing you can do next time you knit something with longer floats is to grab the float a few rows up and knit it in with the same color stitch. I use to do that when I machine knit. I have not tried it in a long time by hand so I don't remember if I liked it or not. Just another thought that occured to me.

(and now back to the soap opera which I'm enjoying very much! Ha!)

Anita



AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, aknitter. I am at least glad someone understood what I was referring to. Your idea is far better than another I had found on the internet. This knitter had suggested that a "lining" be knitted and then sewn in. Well, that would, again double the thickness of the hat and I just think it would make the hat too thick and too hot. Plus... instead of going on to knit another project, I would still be knitting another hat for the first. Thank you for your suggestion. I don't plan to make any more of THESE hats, but I will now know how to complete projects with the "running" threads. Thanks for the help.


----------



## iamsam

oh jbandsma - just say it. lololololol

i thought the hat was great. but according to some of you women i would.

sam



jbandsma said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a mistake? the male shouldn't have the antlers is that right? But maybe it is a different type of deer.
> I had been enjoying this post, but now thinking of stopping reading- as I wonder what will come next. The fun has gone from it.
> 
> 
> 
> For white tail or mule deer, the male would have the antlers. The 'mistake', if it was such, was in portraying the 'female' with antlers.
> 
> Of course there is another explanation but I'm sure it would make even more heads explode that it already has.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

virginia - they probably already know.

sam



virginia42 said:


> Oh my gosh! I know someone I should make that for. Well, actually several but don't think the kids should see it. LOL


----------



## iamsam

jbandsmom - i think they secretly like it but have to keep up a modicum of disapproval. my dog fornicates every time she is in heat and the children think it is hilarious - even the four year old. an then they come running when the pups come so they can watch.

hit the "do not watch" button ladies or keep your comments to yourself.

sam



jbandsma said:


> CoralDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we humans lowering our standards so much anymore, that we are losing our sense of decency ? I'm beginning to wonder, with all of the positive comments about this. It's beyond me why anyone would think this is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove, but yet you keep reading the posts. I don't understand why when all you have to do is uncheck the watch this topic button.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

on yes - let's bring morality in it - losen the stays a little.

sam



CoralDawn said:


> i honestly do not mean to be rude but why do you continue to read the posts and respond? if i was offended that much by something i would hit the unwatch button and be done with it. i think it takes a sense of humor to look at it for what it is, a joke! may not be funny to all but hen what you may find amusing i may not. i am not picking on you but i think it was meant to be funny and has taken a serious turn :?


Because I keep hoping to find more responses that are in agreement with a moral thinking society...Unfortunately, that seems not to be the case ![/quote]


----------



## iamsam

i love the kitty with the earphones - too great. think some people here could use some prosac.

sam



winipooh1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why look at the title if you aren't interested??? I still think it is cute!
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an adult sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please The kitty cat with earphones is really a distraction. I scroll past your posts to avoid the irritation.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

then wdy do you keep looking? lolol
sam



winipooh1 said:


> RGlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I saw this on ravelry I had to knit it. How could I not?
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart
> I'm not sure if the lighter or the darker picture shows it better so I posted both. BTW I will not be the one wearing this, it's for my sweetie. He is already wearing it as I type.
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern should not be on a knitting blog. Some members have expressed their disapproval and it should be removed. It's not amusing to be offensive.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

winni - get a life.

sam



winipooh1 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was caroldawn that said we had sunk to a new low. how low could our morals get. you were the one who called us bullies. jbandsma you are too cool :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not cool to attribute anothers posters words to me and when that is pointed out to continue to accuse me of those statements. I stick by my comments about bullies. Over and over some of you have used the term "we" and "us" as opposed to "I".
Click to expand...


----------



## wickedfun

jbandsma said:


> Ok, for a first look. Criticisms and suggestions VERY welcome.
> 
> http://3harpiesltd.us/knit


Awesome!


----------



## groovyboomer

RitaLittleCat said:


> I love it - the multi-tasking Willie Warmer.


Oh my! First it was knitted (crocheted?) tampons, and now this. My husband would not be caught dead in this. I'm really laughing!


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> RitaLittleCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to put on the plate yet but will search. The Condom Amulets were my favorite till now.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my searches:
Click to expand...

What is it called? The garment, I mean.


----------



## jbandsma

Ann DeGray said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RitaLittleCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to put on the plate yet but will search. The Condom Amulets were my favorite till now.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my searches:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it called? The garment, I mean.
Click to expand...

It didn't have a name, just a number. -I- would call it knitted birth control since when testicles are kept warm, sperm doesn't develop as well. Lower count, lower motility.

But that's just me.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

RitaLittleCat said:


> Nothing to put on the plate yet but will search. The Condom Amulets were my favorite till now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Ok, I sent you mine!!!


jbandsma said:


> Ok, I'm having a problem getting the registration to work so if you want me to, I can add you manually but you'll need to send me a user name and email address. I'll send you back a password.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## gracieanne

jbandsma said:


> It didn't have a name, just a number. -I- would call it knitted birth control since when testicles are kept warm, sperm doesn't develop as well. Lower count, lower motility.
> 
> But that's just me.


LOL !!!


----------



## AmyKnits

Thanks, aknitter. I think I would try that in favor of what I ACTUALLY DID. The shame and horror... I did the unthinkable... I cut and tied. There were only about a dozen or so that were really outta line, so it wasn't too awfully bad to knot and weave in. However I WAS in a hurry to give this to Craig since he was, infact leaving for a hunting trip and I wanted him to have it. I know I would never do this again. The knitter in me wouldn't allow it. Thanks for the advice. I could see doing the weaving in next time. I am making a hat with a dinosaur on it for a friends little girl and am going to run across the same situation. I am eager to try the "knitting or weaving in of the loose threads as I go" method. I will let you know how it comes out. Thanks. I'm not sure if this is entertaining anymore or just frightening. Giggle, giggle, giggle.


----------



## jbandsma

Well, I see we've hit 30 pages.


----------



## iamsam

somewhere i have directions for making tampon angels.

sam



groovyboomer said:


> RitaLittleCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it - the multi-tasking Willie Warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! First it was knitted (crocheted?) tampons, and now this. My husband would not be caught dead in this. I'm really laughing!
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Oh My Goodness Sam, are you joining our new forum???? I am sure these Angels would fit right in 


thewren said:


> somewhere i have directions for making tampon angels.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> groovyboomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RitaLittleCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it - the multi-tasking Willie Warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! First it was knitted (crocheted?) tampons, and now this. My husband would not be caught dead in this. I'm really laughing!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i tried but couldn't find it.

do you have a pattern for the willie warmer boxers - showed them to my daughter who laughed so hard she almost cried - going to knit a pair for her husband for christmas next year.

sam



HennaLadyKim said:


> Oh My Goodness Sam, are you joining our new forum???? I am sure these Angels would fit right in
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere i have directions for making tampon angels.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> groovyboomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RitaLittleCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it - the multi-tasking Willie Warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! First it was knitted (crocheted?) tampons, and now this. My husband would not be caught dead in this. I'm really laughing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jbandsma

I'll see if I can find one


----------



## samazon

Love it!!!!! jbandsma you rock :lol:


----------



## darowil

jbandsma said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RitaLittleCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to put on the plate yet but will search. The Condom Amulets were my favorite till now.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my searches:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it called? The garment, I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't have a name, just a number. -I- would call it knitted birth control since when testicles are kept warm, sperm doesn't develop as well. Lower count, lower motility.
> 
> But that's just me.
Click to expand...

Lap tops apparently are a concern for this reason! But maybe not a reliable method.


----------



## gagesmom

hi i'm back. had a problem with the net at home. i am soooo looking forward to this. will get back to you later this afternoon. am at work. this is going to be great :thumbup:  pop in later with my info for the group. thanks jbandsma again


----------



## jbandsma

Ok, I've looked for the shorts/willie-warmer pattern. This will probably upset some people but it turns out that that particular example is a COMMERCIAL product and not hand knit.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

COOL!!!!


jbandsma said:


> Ok, I've looked for the shorts/willie-warmer pattern. This will probably upset some people but it turns out that that particular example is a COMMERCIAL product and not hand knit.


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I've looked for the shorts/willie-warmer pattern. This will probably upset some people but it turns out that that particular example is a COMMERCIAL product and not hand knit.


So it must be a popular iten. Who knew?


----------



## jbandsma

I don't see why we couldn't also, collaboratively, try to do our own pattern for this. It shouldn't be too hard if we start with a men's boxer pattern and design our own "addons". And, instead of hearts, a row of our animals across the top, the legs and ... down the willie?


----------



## hennalady

Save it for Naked Knitters!!!!


----------



## jbandsma

hennalady said:


> Save it for Naked Knitters!!!!


Oh yeah...No need for 150,000 pages of disapproval here.


----------



## gracieanne

hennalady said:


> Save it for Naked Knitters!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

jbandsma - your are a woman after my own heart - i wonder now - think i will need to figure out a pattern for the boxers - couldn't you knit in the round so far and then put half the sts on a holder while you worked on one leg and then do the other leg - and then there's the willy warmer - uhmmm - - - - -

sam



jbandsma said:


> I don't see why we couldn't also, collaboratively, try to do our own pattern for this. It shouldn't be too hard if we start with a men's boxer pattern and design our own "addons". And, instead of hearts, a row of our animals across the top, the legs and ... down the willie?


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> I don't see why we couldn't also, collaboratively, try to do our own pattern for this. It shouldn't be too hard if we start with a men's boxer pattern and design our own "addons". And, instead of hearts, a row of our animals across the top, the legs and ... down the willie?


I am concerned that if you did an intasia design down the, um, willie, wouldn't the wrong side of the design be irritating to, um, sensitive skin? Maybe Sam would have an opinion on this.


----------



## jbandsma

Ann DeGray said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why we couldn't also, collaboratively, try to do our own pattern for this. It shouldn't be too hard if we start with a men's boxer pattern and design our own "addons". And, instead of hearts, a row of our animals across the top, the legs and ... down the willie?
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned that if you did an intasia design down the, um, willie, wouldn't the wrong side of the design be irritating to, um, sensitive skin? Maybe Sam would have an opinion on this.
Click to expand...

Well, I guess we could always do that part in duplicate stitch. Or line it.

With fake fur.


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why we couldn't also, collaboratively, try to do our own pattern for this. It shouldn't be too hard if we start with a men's boxer pattern and design our own "addons". And, instead of hearts, a row of our animals across the top, the legs and ... down the willie?
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned that if you did an intasia design down the, um, willie, wouldn't the wrong side of the design be irritating to, um, sensitive skin? Maybe Sam would have an opinion on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we could always do that part in duplicate stitch. Or line it.
> 
> With fake fur.
Click to expand...

You go, girl! This gets funnier and funnier. For most of us.


----------



## Poledra65

LOL!!!!!!!!!! Who knew you could end up with 31 pages for fornicating deer? 
This is too much fun, lol...
I needed a good laugh, have spent 2 days spring cleaning, I know it's not spring, but, it's in the 70's here. lol...
Now I think I'll be laughing about boxers and deer for a while. Gotta go share now that I've caught up with all the comments. lol


----------



## Poledra65

I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals. 
Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it. 
And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is. 
As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun. 
There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Why are we getting up in arms over a hat???? Cuz we want one silly 


Poledra65 said:


> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.


----------



## Poledra65

HennaLadyKim said:


> Why are we getting up in arms over a hat???? Cuz we want one silly
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.
Click to expand...

I'm really into those willie warmers. lololololol!!!!!!!!! Good thing those didn't show up earlier huh? LOL!!! I'm in, I want the pattern that gets designed for those. lol...
I'm going to be laughing for days. lol
:thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I have 3 patterns


Poledra65 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we getting up in arms over a hat???? Cuz we want one silly
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really into those willie warmers. lololololol!!!!!!!!! Good thing those didn't show up earlier huh? LOL!!! I'm in, I want the pattern that gets designed for those. lol...
> I'm going to be laughing for days. lol
> :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

I have one saved, but haven't made them yet, it's there with the swiffer pattern, I keep forgetting to start them. Well, I guess I have plenty of inspiration now. lol...lol
Still laughing.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Actually they made it onto KP and no one cared!!! I am shocked!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21642-1.html



Poledra65 said:


> I have one saved, but haven't made them yet, it's there with the swiffer pattern, I keep forgetting to start them. Well, I guess I have plenty of inspiration now. lol...lol
> Still laughing.


 :shock:


----------



## jbandsma

HennaLadyKim said:


> Actually they made it onto KP and no one cared!!! I am shocked!!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21642-1.html
> :shock:


That was one of the things that perplexed me about this thread. No response from the god squad about willie warmers but fire and brimstone over silhouetted depiction of stuff that can't happen anyway.

Makes no sense.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Me too! Go Figure.


jbandsma said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they made it onto KP and no one cared!!! I am shocked!!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21642-1.html
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the things that perplexed me about this thread. No response from the god squad about willie warmers but fire and brimstone over silhouetted depiction of stuff that can't happen anyway.
> 
> Makes no sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

LOL! Told hubby this poor thread that started with just a hat with some deer on it turned in to a 30 page manifesto on good and evil. He thinks we're all crazy. lol...But in a good way.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

So, take him to this page:
http://www.menwhoknit.com/community/?q=node/8039
LOL


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Told hubby this poor thread that started with just a hat with some deer on it turned in to a 30 page manifesto on good and evil. He thinks we're all crazy. lol...But in a good way.


----------



## Poledra65

LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## gagesmom

stillhavingprobs with the net at home. tech comingouttoday to take care of it.still in just have to touch base with you later today ;-)


----------



## kac47874

HennaLadyKim said:


> Actually they made it onto KP and no one cared!!! I am shocked!!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21642-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one saved, but haven't made them yet, it's there with the swiffer pattern, I keep forgetting to start them. Well, I guess I have plenty of inspiration now. lol...lol
> Still laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

wow !!! you're right, hardly any comments at all, and it had fake fur at the top!!! lol


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.


Some may remember the WI ladies who did the calendar to raise money for leukemia aid. A lot of us loved it and my hairdresser asked me to order her ten copies. I took mine to the public library to show them and one of the young women refused to look at "pornography". A doctor refused to look at it. I still think it's marvelous.


----------



## Ann DeGray

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may remember the WI ladies who did the calendar to raise money for leukemia aid. A lot of us loved it and my hairdresser asked me to order her ten copies. I took mine to the public library to show them and one of the young women refused to look at "pornography". A doctor refused to look at it. I still think it's marvelous.
Click to expand...

Small minds scare me more than weapons of mass destruction, possible because small minds ARE weapons of mass destuction.


----------



## Poledra65

Ann DeGray said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may remember the WI ladies who did the calendar to raise money for leukemia aid. A lot of us loved it and my hairdresser asked me to order her ten copies. I took mine to the public library to show them and one of the young women refused to look at "pornography". A doctor refused to look at it. I still think it's marvelous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small minds scare me more than weapons of mass destruction, possible because small minds ARE weapons of mass destuction.
Click to expand...

LOLHEHEHE!!! Ain't that the truth? lol


----------



## gracieanne

Ann DeGray said:


> Small minds scare me more than weapons of mass destruction, possible because small minds ARE weapons of mass destuction.


Me too!!!


----------



## mjs

CoralDawn said:


> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a man thing - they love it, and in this day and age it's life. It's natural animal behaviour only our human conditioning turns something that is normal into something that is abnormal. So long as it's tasty (oops tasteful) who has the right to tell another what they can and can not do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. Just because it's a natural function doesn't mean we want to see it depicted. Even if it offends just a few people it should not be on this forum ! Don't say you don't have to look at it....there should be standards, unless you're trying to attract the lower class.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right not to be offended. Just about anything will offend someone.
Click to expand...


----------



## pattys76

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may remember the WI ladies who did the calendar to raise money for leukemia aid. A lot of us loved it and my hairdresser asked me to order her ten copies. I took mine to the public library to show them and one of the young women refused to look at "pornography". A doctor refused to look at it. I still think it's marvelous.
Click to expand...

I wonder if they've made one for the current year?


----------



## jbandsma

kac47874 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they made it onto KP and no one cared!!! I am shocked!!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21642-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one saved, but haven't made them yet, it's there with the swiffer pattern, I keep forgetting to start them. Well, I guess I have plenty of inspiration now. lol...lol
> Still laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow !!! you're right, hardly any comments at all, and it had fake fur at the top!!! lol
Click to expand...

Actually, we were talking about the willie-warmer thread before the one you were looking at. It was a bit longer and I don't remember seeing any objections to it.


----------



## jbandsma

For those of you signed up for Naked Knitters, there are new posts and a couple of questions. Trying to decide what direction to take this KAL. Please check in.


----------



## mjs

pattys76 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell all the people that refer to it as porn or inappropriate, but if you live anywhere near a farm or ranch or sometimes just wild animals in the brush, you are going to be subjected to animals copulating, it's nature the way God in his Glory made animals.
> Children on farms and ranches everywhere see it in their everyday lives and are not ruined or traumatized by it.
> And having lived with farm animals we always laughed when we witnessed nature at work, it just is what it is.
> As for the hat, it's just a hat all in fun.
> There are worse things, starving children, abused women and children, should I go on? Why are we getting up in arms over a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may remember the WI ladies who did the calendar to raise money for leukemia aid. A lot of us loved it and my hairdresser asked me to order her ten copies. I took mine to the public library to show them and one of the young women refused to look at "pornography". A doctor refused to look at it. I still think it's marvelous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if they've made one for the current year?
Click to expand...

It may have been last year that I think one was made, but I did not find it available in this country. The group had kind of a falling out apparently, with some accusing the others of trying to get publicity.


----------



## Rosewood513

CoralDawn said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond disgusting. Who in their right mind would want something that awful?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE !....What's coming next ?
Click to expand...

Lighten up folks, it is knitted, it is funny, maybe not nice, but it is funny and a lot less naughty than what is on TV.


----------



## Rosewood513

winipooh1 said:


> aussiejen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's fornicating deer all right!!! For those who were discusted why on earth did you open the post? I think the front one's going flat and the other ones trying to pump her up. All the laughs you can get in this world are wonderful. All the best Jen
> 
> 
> 
> I opened it out of curiosity because I thought it must be some kind of joke. This is really sick and one poster wants to make one for her son. I never thought "porn" would infiltrate the knitting blogs.
Click to expand...

Animal Porn, I thought what deer do in the woods is called mating, get a life it is just people joking around.
I guess you never had sex, that would be gross.
This is harmless silliness. and fun
Go look on Ravelry and see that 1102 people made this hat, and those are only the ones that sent in their photos, how gross can it be?
We are all entitled to our opinions but as someone said, if you are so offended by this then say your peace and stop coming back for me looks into what is said by who. Stop stoking the fire. Move on to the next photo there are many beautiful works in here for you to admire.


----------



## Rosewood513

Sorry Ladies, I jumped from the argument to the last page without looking. So ignore the last two posts from me they wiol not let me delete them.
I am going back to check out the Naked Knitters, I love this idea, I am not a very experienced knitter but I am in if that is ok with you all.
Ro


----------



## jbandsma

Rosewood513 said:


> Sorry Ladies, I jumped from the argument to the last page without looking. So ignore the last two posts from me they wiol not let me delete them.
> I am going back to check out the Naked Knitters, I love this idea, I am not a very experienced knitter but I am in if that is ok with you all.
> Ro


All are welcome...until they try to tell me that I have no right to my own sense of humor and the choice of whom to share it with.


----------



## Rosewood513

jbandsma said:


> Rosewood513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back to check out the Naked Knitters, I love this idea, I am not a very experienced knitter but I am in if that is ok with you all.
> Ro
> 
> 
> 
> All are welcome...until they try to tell me that I have no right to my own sense of humor and the choice of whom to share it with.
Click to expand...

I could not believe what was going on. Everyone is entitled to their opinions but that was reciculous. 
I guess all the us that are left are the dirty old ladies and of course our friend thewren SAM, I love men that knit, I used to know a construcion worker he was gorgeous and he knit better than I ever could.
This is great nothing wrong with a little old fashioned naughty fun. No one is getting hurt.

I am trying to sign up I will be emailing your for help with that OK?


----------



## nogginpodge

Hahahaha! Hilarious!


----------



## Nanny Mon

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I'm having a problem getting the registration to work so if you want me to, I can add you manually but you'll need to send me a user name and email address. I'll send you back a password.
> 
> [email protected]


Count me in too please, I would love to join. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

I have fixed the registration problem. Now you can register yourself.

Go to http://3harpiesltd.us/knit/wp-login.php Under the place to enter your password, you'll see Register|Lost your password. Click on Register and it will take you to the screen to input your information. When I get notified of the new registration, I'll upgrade your status and add you to the mailing list.


----------



## aknitter

LOL When I last checked in we were at about 15 pages. We're now twice that and I'm still laughing here and there. 

I am glad I stayed and have just registered. LOL

This is better than some soap operas I've watched. People need to lighten up, and move on. I for one, think it's a riot.

Anita


----------



## HennaLadyKim

For all those that refuse to, or do not find the humor in this wonderful hat, I leave you with some advise..... Cuz Im off to naked Knitters!! See YA!


----------



## gagesmom

hello all. i'm baaaaaack. wooo hooo. got the internet prob fixed and just registered for naked knitters. just awaiting my password. i loooooooove the warning to. :thumbup: i am soooo excited :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

gagesmom said:


> hello all. i'm baaaaaack. wooo hooo. got the internet prob fixed and just registered for naked knitters. just awaiting my password. i loooooooove the warning to. :thumbup: i am soooo excited :thumbup: :thumbup:


you should have it soon...if your email is correct. I'm wondering if the www should be in your address.


----------



## gagesmom

oooops sorry. :|


----------



## gagesmom

jbandsma said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello all. i'm baaaaaack. wooo hooo. got the internet prob fixed and just registered for naked knitters. just awaiting my password. i loooooooove the warning to. :thumbup: i am soooo excited :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> you should have it soon...if your email is correct. I'm wondering if the www should be in your address.
Click to expand...

just received.....testing


----------



## jbandsma

gagesmom said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello all. i'm baaaaaack. wooo hooo. got the internet prob fixed and just registered for naked knitters. just awaiting my password. i loooooooove the warning to. :thumbup: i am soooo excited :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> you should have it soon...if your email is correct. I'm wondering if the www should be in your address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just received.....testing
Click to expand...

ok, so you should receive your password soon. Check your spam filter and if you don't get it within an hour or 2, reply to the testing email I sent with the password you'd like or the message that you want me to send you one (which you can change later)


----------



## gagesmom

perfect. looking forward to it. have i told you before that you rock!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray

jbandsma said:


> I have fixed the registration problem. Now you can register yourself.
> 
> Go to http://3harpiesltd.us/knit/wp-login.php Under the place to enter your password, you'll see Register|Lost your password. Click on Register and it will take you to the screen to input your information. When I get notified of the new registration, I'll upgrade your status and add you to the mailing list.


I'm having trouble registering. I sent you my user name and password but your new site doesn't recognise either. What's up?


----------



## jbandsma

Ann DeGray said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have fixed the registration problem. Now you can register yourself.
> 
> Go to http://3harpiesltd.us/knit/wp-login.php Under the place to enter your password, you'll see Register|Lost your password. Click on Register and it will take you to the screen to input your information. When I get notified of the new registration, I'll upgrade your status and add you to the mailing list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble registering. I sent you my user name and password but your new site doesn't recognise either. What's up?
Click to expand...

You evidently haven't read your PM's. I need an email address. The program won't take a registration without it.


----------



## aknitter

I'm in! Yay! 

Anita


----------



## lori2637

Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I found several patterns if you need one 


lori2637 said:


> Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

HennaLadyKim said:


> I found several patterns if you need one
> 
> 
> lori2637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

glad that winni left to :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

gagesmom said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found several patterns if you need one
> 
> 
> lori2637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad that winni left to :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Maybe shes lurking..... Lets see. This will bring her out if she is LOLO


----------



## jbandsma

You're bad.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Thanks!!!


jbandsma said:


> You're bad.


----------



## samazon

Oh gees HennaladyKim your too funny LMAO


----------



## gagesmom

HennaLadyKim said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found several patterns if you need one
> 
> 
> lori2637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad that winni left to :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe shes lurking..... Lets see. This will bring her out if she is LOLO
Click to expand...

omg, you are bad, but i love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

gagesmom said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found several patterns if you need one
> 
> 
> lori2637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad that winni left to :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe shes lurking..... Lets see. This will bring her out if she is LOLO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg, you are bad, but i love it :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Looks like shes gone!!!


----------



## gagesmom

HennaLadyKim said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found several patterns if you need one
> 
> 
> lori2637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the willie warmer, and am so glad wini left-YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad that winni left to :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe shes lurking..... Lets see. This will bring her out if she is LOLO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg, you are bad, but i love it :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like shes gone!!!
Click to expand...

wooohooooo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne

OMG, I've been swamped at work and haven't checked in. You are ALL TOO FUNNY! You and your alphabet soup!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Thanks!!! Figured she fit right in on this post!!!


gracieanne said:


> OMG, I've been swamped at work and haven't checked in. You are ALL TOO FUNNY! You and your alphabet soup!!!


----------



## kac47874

love the alphabet soup!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

kac47874 said:


> love the alphabet soup!!!


  Who, me???


----------



## knittinginma

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frolicking-deer-hat


----------



## Happycamper

I saw 35 pages of this thread and it became a challenge.... can't believe I read the whole thing! It was very enlightening and entertaining on many levels and I've never seen anything like it... who would have thought it was a knitting forum? Good luck to Naked Knitters... I would join but I'd get too cold! Just realized I'm REALLY hungry having read right through breakfast. Happy knitting, everyone!


----------



## jbandsma

Happycamper said:


> I saw 35 pages of this thread and it became a challenge.... can't believe I read the whole thing! It was very enlightening and entertaining on many levels and I've never seen anything like it... who would have thought it was a knitting forum? Good luck to Naked Knitters... I would join but I'd get too cold! Just realized I'm REALLY hungry having read right through breakfast. Happy knitting, everyone!


Naked knitters is gone. It was fun for a while but when it had no traffic for almost a year I took it down so to have more room on the server for other websites.

I'm sorry this forum got started up again because I am now probably going to get nastygrams again about my domain name. I have been warned strongly NOT to use the 3HL (even without the knitters link) as it is "offensive" and actually was off KP for more than a year because of it.


----------



## hennalady

jbandsma said:


> Naked knitters is gone. It was fun for a while but when it had no traffic for almost a year I took it down so to have more room on the server for other websites.
> 
> I'm sorry this forum got started up again because I am now probably going to get nastygrams again about my domain name. I have been warned strongly NOT to use the 3HL (even without the knitters link) as it is "offensive" and actually was off KP for more than a year because of it.


Damn Sad if you ask me!! Good to see you though JB


----------



## jbandsma

hennalady said:


> Damn Sad if you ask me!! Good to see you though JB


And for those who want to crucify me about it...I still have all the charts; bunnies, elephants; kangaroos; deer. But the worst I'm doing right now is top down all in ones with hats to match in Pgh. Steeler colors.

For the triplet *GIRLS* my nephew and his wife are expecting.


----------



## gmarie

hennie said:


> I think one had something stuck in his throat and his very kind friend is performing the heimlich maneuver
> 
> Its obvious thats whats happening


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

